# ***2009*** Bowhunting success thread



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I think its time we start

If you shot it with a bow in 2009 post a picture.

Please be brief in your description.











*This thread is for posting success photos and stories only. Please refrain from comments on the thread to other members such as "congrats", "Nice bird", etc.*


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2009 Texas Dall sheep


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2009 Mouflon Ram








am


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

1Badboy said:


> were the last 2 shot on a ranch or in a fence?


Not all game fenced ranches are easy to hunt as you think. 

2009 Axis still in velvet (should be a great mount) taken with a DXT at my family's Ranch.


----------



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

Killed this nice gobbler over a stuffer decoy Saturday morning. #22 and 27mm spurs. Later, Dan-O


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok all, this is now the OFFICIAL 2009 Success thread. Let's keep it free of chit chat and just keep the posts to pics and a story of your kills.. Take the time to brag a bit and let us all see what ya got.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Pain (Oct 15, 2007)

*Easter morning turkey*

http://archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=558973&d=1239572213Shot this one April 12, about 5 minutes after sunrise. 22lbs, 10" beard, 1" spurs. My buddy called him off the roost, and gave me a 10yd shot.


----------



## Pain (Oct 15, 2007)

*April 25th bird*

Took this tom about 11:30 am, while scouting a new property with a friend and his son. The 3 of us were walking along a creek bank when we busted a bearded hen off her nest. My buddies son started yelping on his mouth call when we heard a couple of gobblers back behind us. The boy called in a group of 12-15 jakes and toms and gave me a 10yd shot!


----------



## Pain (Oct 15, 2007)

Video from Easter morning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Got this one with my new Bowtech Sentinel on 4/29/09


----------



## punish02 (Aug 18, 2008)

*My Bird*

Killed this bird in Va. April 15th, on the ground, no blind.


----------



## LUCK E (Jan 28, 2009)

With rain on the forecast I didn't think I would get a chance to hunt 
in the morning. So when I awoke to a clear radar on April 19 I quickly shifted 
gears and raced out of the house to what is becoming one of my 
favorite places to turkey hunt in Iowa.

Conditions were cloudy and cool but the action would soon heat up. I 
quickly set up my blind and strutting decoy while 3 gobblers were 
making their voices heard only a couple hundred yards away. After a 
little while the gobbles got fainter and fainter until there was 
nothing to be heard for nearly 1.5 hrs.

About 7:45 a.m. I hear a faint gobble. After a little calling the 
bird closed the distance quickly, making a bee line for the decoys.
With the bird less than ten yards from the decoy, he dropped his fan 
and attacked the strutting decoy, nearly knocking it off its stake.
The reaction of the decoy wasn't what he expected and spooked off and 
my heart sank. He quickly turned and ran back at the wobbling decoy.
I didn't take any time drawing my bow this time and fired the shot at 
only 8 paces from the blind.

Not an old bird, 19.5 lbs and .5" spurs, but he put on one heck of a 
show!


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*FOB-O-Piggy!!*


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

My 4 23 turkey kill.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

This was my first exotic hunt and my wife's first bow kill. I bought her a Razor Edge in December of 2008. This was in March of 2009. The hunt took place at a whitetail ranch a few hours northeast of us in Central MO. My wife's Ram has thick wool on its back. I wanted to kill it but she beat me to it. Definately the most fun I have ever had on a hunt. The guide and the owner went with us and had just as much fun as we did.


----------



## STTH (Jan 25, 2008)

*my 2009 archery bird*

I shot this gobbler last week with my Mission X-3 and Magnus Bullhead (100 gr.)










Almost got separation of the head...










These broadheads are deadly!

Hey Woody, giving out a lot of positive plugs.:wink: could use a set of extra 100 gr blades or a hat. (Just Kidding)


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*First turkey with a bow*

Taken with guardian, rage 2 heads and victory arrows.
15.5lbs. 9.5" beard 5/8 spurs.


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

January 2009 AZ buck:










My son's free ranging CA wild hog:


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## vulcan320 (Feb 15, 2009)

First bear, got him 11 May, 2009 with my Vulcan


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

2009 Michigan spring tom.......:cool2:


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

Oregon Birds



















Not an animal but something I'm proud of. 2009


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

VT tom shot May 1 2009
16 pds
9" beard
3/4" spurs
no blind 40 yard shot


----------



## LUCK E (Jan 28, 2009)

*Turkey #2*

Nice way to end the Iowa turkey season.


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

May 10 2009 MB


----------



## MATHEWSX2 (Jun 25, 2008)

My first deer with my Drenalin. Jan. 24, 2009. 120 lb Alabama doe.


----------



## Fryguy (Jul 17, 2006)

Princeton, MN. Bowtech Tribute, Vaportrail string and cables, Limbdriver rest, Easton Axis arrows, Rocket Stricknine. Came out on the field at 400 yards, called and shot at 12 yards. #21, 10" beard, 1" spur (one was broken)


----------



## chadrish (Feb 1, 2009)

kind of still new to this forum but this is a pic of me and My best bud Rick after we doubled on some Jakes this spring...They were very tasty!


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

Tom


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

*My sping Gobbler*

Shot this guy on May 12/09 with my 07 Mathews Drenalin at 15 yards using an Rage 3 blade. 23lbs 14oz 9 3/8" beard an matching 1 1/8" spurs.


----------



## Shedstomper (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess my January 9th, Ohio Doe counts as a 2009 success. Definitely a great day of hunting in my memory. Still hunted/ scouted in the snow most of the day picked a spot for the evening hunt and low and behold, a couple of does played their part and this ole gal was dinner the next evening. Very much a successful hunt.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Blonde bearded NY turkey with a bow*

38yd shot old mature tom with beard rot. made for some great character. Filmedfor passthru outdoors09 turkey DVD


----------



## DutchKnine (Apr 1, 2007)

Just got back from my Idaho bear trip. Thanks to Idabowhntr, I was able to fill my tag this year. It isn't the biggest bear in the woods, but it is my first.
Thanks again Mike!


----------



## daniel745 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Argentina 2009*

Free range, spot and stalk, gold medal axis deer. Hunted hard but unable to connect on a red stag.


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

*2009 turkeys*

2009 spring turkey hunt...

Archery triple...










And a quad...










14 yr son old with his first archery turkey...


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*3rd turkey with a bow*

Ended a great season with my biggest TOm of the year taken off public land in NY. 33yd shot with the guardian

18.lbs 10" beard 1.125 and .875" spurs


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

*Black Bear from Saskcatchewan*

BIG boar 400#, brown/blonde color phase.


----------



## JPNorth (Jun 7, 2009)

First bear may 22 2009. shot from 17 yards ran 15 yards and died.


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

A neighbor has been having trouble with a big sow tearing up his plowed field. So my brother Cody and I offered to get rid of it. We picked a tree that would put us in bow range of where she had been tearing up the field. After a few days of getting trail videos of it on the Scout Guard, we went in with high hopes of getting a shot at her. Well she came out at 8:30 and she walked up right on us. I thought she would see us for sure, being only 13ft off the ground, but our Ground Swat camo blended in perfect. She gave my brother a shot at around 13 yards. The Magnus Stinger Buzzcut punched right through her, taking out both lungs in the process. She ran about 75 yards and piled up right where she came out. Couldn't have worked out any better. Three cameras captured it all. I was behind the main camera. I cant wait to get on some more hogs. Next time Ill be behind the bow. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Quigly (May 29, 2009)

First weekend of the CT turkey season 2009. I took this 20 lb tom, with a 9in beard and 7/8 in spurs. I shot him at 10 yards with a Muzzy MX-4, he never took another step.


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

*Check this Black Bear out....*

Just got back last night. Shot this guy on Tuesday - tipped the scales at 415lbs. Shot it with my Mathews Switchback 58lbs, Carbon Tech Cheetah with a 100 grain Slick Trick. Bear went 13 yards and fell over dead. Thank you La Griffe O'dours.... great guides and guys!


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

*400 plus Black Bear - Quebec*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=827480&page=4&highlight=bear

Killed a great Black Bear and posted pictures on this forum above - it won't let me post them again. 

415 lbs - Quebec with a Mathews Switchback 58lbs and Carbon Tech Cheetah arrows with a 100 grain Slick Trick head. Bear went 13 yards and fell over dead.

Thanks to La Griffe O'Dours!!!!


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Manitoba Black Bear 6/09/09. Shot with my Mathews DXT, Slick Trick 100 gr. on Easton Axis 340. 20 yd. shot, went 35 and died. 215#, my first bear ever!


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*2009 Idaho Spring Bear*

Took this one on June 9th over bait from my ground blind. DIY.


----------



## Tom2008 (Jan 9, 2006)

My first season of turkey hunting was real success. Got my first gobbler and it was my first kill with my Hoyt Vulcan.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

one of my 09 gobblers. shot at 7yds while strutting around pretty boy. equipment used 07 tribute 67lbs lightspeed400 rocket miniblaster,ameristep intimidator360 blind.
bird weighed 25.5lbs,11in beard,1 1/4spurs.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

heres a pic of the boar i killed in oklahoma this feb. he weighed 150lbs shot at 12 yds with an o8 bowtech allegiance at 70lbs easton lightpeed 340 and shuttle t-lock he went all of 5 yds after the shot.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

*09 Blackie*

Alaska DIY spot and stalk, May 2009


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

New brunswick 2009. See sig for equipment.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=937563


----------



## 300 Win Mag (Dec 27, 2006)

*Newfoundland Canada May 30 2009*

Bear I killed the last half hour of a 6 day hunt. Weighed 372#, shot thru the center of the heart with a Steelforce Titanium brodhead, ran 80 yards and dropped. Mathews DXT bow. Pretty exciting recovering in the rain after dark with no gun.


----------



## Wild1 (Feb 29, 2008)

*DIY Public Land Success*

Rare to whack a public land wild hog in SOUTHERN California. Took me over two months, using a game camera, to pattern a group of wild hogs I discovered while scouting. This 265lb. sow was shot at dusk, from 24 yards, downhill into a ravine - nightmare of a drag out, but very rewarding. Mathews Switchback XT with Slicktrick 100grn, standard broadhead.


----------



## AZ~Rich (Jun 9, 2005)

*April AZ turkey*

Last possible light on opening day, This Merriam Tom hung up strutting out at 42 yds. Luckily my shot was right-on the recovery was 30yds.  

Mathews Switchback 72lbs, Spot Hogg full wrap 7 Deadly Pins sight, Whisker Biscuit, Fusion quiver, Winner's Choice strings, Goldtip 7595 Hunter XT, Vortex 100 two blade.


----------



## BearHunter-Qc (Apr 8, 2007)

This is the bear I shot on june 29th 2009 in quebec on my own bait site. This is my 10th bear but my second with archery gear.

2006 Hoyt PowerTec at 70#, 2514 arrows and SlickTricks 125 Mags BroadHeads.


----------



## BearHunter-Qc (Apr 8, 2007)

There he is:


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

*Couple of January 10th Deer.*


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

DIY Quebec black bear

Before :










After:

















Was a thrilling hunt this year. Shot was 24 meters, ran 140 yards.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Namibia - April/May 2009:

Rock Dassie:









Meat Springbuck:









Quail:









Story:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=600348


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

hope to add more photos buy the end of the year.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

so far....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

couple more...


----------



## redbaron1 (May 16, 2009)

*PEARSON TX-4 R2B2 Cams 2009 blacktail buck*

check out story I posted under the same title with more pics. This bow was absolutly astonishing with one pin out to 40 yds. This shot was at 42 and how it went through 4-ribs, a shoulder cap, and buried the arrow 4.5 inches in the ground with a 100gr thunderhead. THAT IS KENETIC ENERGY. I think this will work.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's the new State of Maine Eastern Turkey Record with a bow and arrow 
largest bird taken with a bow to date the old score was 66.10 and my turkey came in at 70.07 scored by the Maine MASTC scorer


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

*"2009 Florida Hog"*

This one was just the right size for eating, and taken with my bow made it taste even better. Most people enjoy going to Florida to fish, But hunting hogs with my bow gets more meat on the table for me.


----------



## qi1947 (Jul 27, 2009)

well,all the best!:smile:
www.nowgoal.com/25.shtml


----------



## DIYbowhunter (Jun 22, 2009)

*2009 Turkey Season Highlights*


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

*'09 Short Beard?*

First kill with my Z28. First attempt to post pics too.:teeth:


----------



## bowhunter1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Little smaller scale........Congrats to those already posted!!!


----------



## WEAVER (Apr 3, 2005)

Did some hog hunting with Big Country last week in the Texas Heat!!!!!
Was awesome!!! My new TriVan rest worked great. Thanks Big Country!!!
Your Buddy,
Ty Weaver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CzTrWU3p8E


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

Nevada Muley 2009


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

2009 MT Antelope
Spot & Stalk

Shot Dist. 65 yards
Recovery 400 yds

Shot 6:30 am opening day August 15, 2009


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

*First Antelope!*

How goes it, 
Today, 8-15-09...was opening day of the 2009 Utah archery season. After drawing a limited entry tag, I had the opportunity to harvest my very first Pronghorn Antelope...in the beautiful red-rock high desert of Utah! I was fortunate enough to share this special accomplishment with my dad, who was sitting beside me in the ground blind. Unfortunately after sevral hours with no activity...other than squirming & hoping frogs in the water, we both were falling victim to a persuasive mid-morning nap, and almost missed our opportunity! With my head bobbing in & out of a sleepy daze...I opened my eyes and out of nowhere a buck was at the edge of the water! Although this wasn't the 80" buck that my good friend and I had spotted just days before, I got a little too excited and took a shot without hesitation on this buck at just 30 yards from the ground blind! My shot placement was a little high in the shoulder and it took this buck quite awhile to finally go down, we tracked him for an hour and a half...he was bleeding profusly but just kept going, however a second arrow eventually helped make the decision a little easier for him! Regardless of the fact that he's not the big one I had my heart set on...I'm still happy I was able to fill my first antelope tag, and experience this new aspect of hunting with such good friends and family. The buck only gross scores 62" and is kind of a "dink" especially by trophy standards...however I think taking an antelope with a bow is quite an achievement, regardless of size. I sincerely can't wait to try this again thr next time I 'm lucky enough to draw...hopefully I'll have the patience to wait it out a little longer and take that "monster" buck of a lifetime.


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here’s the story...

My bow hunt started sat the 15th, my buddy was nice enough to let me use his ranch in NM unit 24, we hunted all day sat, I stalked a set of 2 goat's for about 3hrs when I got about 90 yards from them one happened to look back, and I was busted! After that we went back to camp there was a buck 200yrds from camp! I got to within 40 yards on my commando type stalk got to my knees, took my time and MISSED my shot! He didn’t get scared and just walked away slowly. I let him go so hopefully he would return the next day. Needless to say I was SOOO bummed the whole night! Thinking are my pins off? Did I shoot 50yrds not 40? That night I couldn’t sleep thinking should I have taken another shot? 

Well, the next day, Sunday me and my buddy set out in his truck and tried to put a stalk on some other bucks and nothing was having it. We couldn’t get within 500yrds of these guys, we gave up and went back to camp for breakfast but the women didn’t have it ready yet. So I asked my buddy to take me out on the 4 wheeler. We went about 4 miles from camp and jumped 2 bucks who started running, I told my friend to keep it cool and pass them on the left and stop behind a small pine tree and drop me off and drive away quickly. He did and it worked great! The bucks stopped 120 yards away from me; one bedded right away, the other grazing and keeping watch it seems? They had NO clue I was there! I waited about 30min and heard my friend (Mr. Impatient) coming around to check on me, and so did the goats! They spotted him got up and started walking a little closer to me, but were cutting away at the same time. I know some won’t like this but I had an 80yrd shot and that was all I was going to get with them, kissed my bow (for luck), drew back, and took the shot off my knees and connected HARD! He ran about 30 yards west of me then made a B-Line straight for me! I noticed his right side was cover in blood as he was running to me, I was scared so I got up and made some crazy sounds and waved my arms like some crazy monkey, (I don’t know what I was thinking?) he then missed me by about 10 yards, went about 100 yards east of me, stopped dead in his tracks stood there for about 3 seconds and fell to his right. My friend picked me up and I road side saddle to him on the 4 wheeler with and arrow ready. But there was no need for a second shot, we got to the goat about one minute after my initial shot and he was already 100% dead. The drive back to camp was the best feeling ever! (I was never so happy to ride ***** holding on to my friends waste looking at a dead goat on the front) It was a happy day for us!

Funny note the other goat that was with him stayed around us about 40-50yrds away the whole time this happened, even as we loaded the goat on the 4 wheeler? I made noises and yelled and he just stayed there watching…. He only ran off when we started up and drove off????

oh yeah! he mesured 15 1/4in from the base of the rack to the tip. 

Well, that’s my story hope you liked it!


----------



## concreethead (Oct 30, 2006)

*Antelope*

Southern NM august 16 2009 killed 37yds 2 hour stock through right front shoulder and exited left rib cage ran 70 yards and tumbled 
measured 14 5/8 scored 78 2/8 first antelope


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

*Idaho!*

man mine looks like a doinker with all of its predecessors above, but got my first bow kill this morning, 20 yards from a ground blind, my wifes first hunting trip, only had to sit in the blind for about an hour before he was laying on the ground. heart shot through the shoulder, went 60 yards and stopped, stood for a while and then laid down and died. Glad he died close because there was Zero blood trail.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry about last pic, windows knew what i wanted to do better than i did, or so it thought, actually windows live photo has invaded my computer!


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

I took this antelope in montana on 8-17. It should score around 71".


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

Stalking, 40yd broadside shot. He went about 60yds before going down. I saw the mass and width and thought he was a little bigger than he is. He still scores almost 70 though. Considering the lack of goats here this year Im not disapointed.


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

*2009 MT Antelope*

2009 Montana Archery Antelope
August 22, 2009 9:20 am
32 yards
2007 Bowtech Tribute Known Allias the "HULK" and "SLAYER" with 870+ inches of bone collecting to it's name!
Custom Montana Black Gold sight
RipCord Arrow rest
Tight Spot Quiver
Easton FMJ Arrows 
Rage 100 grn 2-blade (check out that blood trail!)
Carter Quickie Release



















Enjoy.

Be SNEEKEE or be STARVIN!


----------



## steez1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Utah archery Public land


----------



## Black Duck (Jan 15, 2007)

250 # taken in eastern Ontario.


----------



## muliechick (Aug 5, 2009)

My first antelope with a bow. 40 yard shot straight though the heart!! (perfect)


----------



## lowyder993s (Jan 3, 2009)

Douglas, Wy...Table Mtn Outfitters Matthews Legacy, Spitfire Mechanical


Shot's here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evtvPBL9PhA


----------



## buglemup2 (Jul 20, 2007)

I shot this antelope at two yards in montana on august 22nd. Shot with a rage 100 grain three blade and the recovery was only twenty yards. Great start to the season can't wait until saturday to be chasing bulls. Good luck to all and shoot straight.


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is my blacktail for 2009. First archery deer. Gross:137 4/8 Net:131 2/8


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

Ontario fall black bear
Mathews Monster
slick tricks
a/c/c's


----------



## cubs65 (May 23, 2009)

California Bear, 29 yards with a muzzy 100grn, Ran 40 yards! 200# boar


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok all, this is now the OFFICIAL 2009 Success thread. Let's keep it free of chit chat and just keep the posts to pics and a story of your kills.. Take the time to brag a bit and let us all see what ya got.. :thumb: :cheers:


Ok folks, just a reminder.. as in the past with this annual thread, this is for posting ONLY about YOUR kill. Please do not post congrats, comments and requote the posts. Let's keep this a thread of stories and pics only please. 

Those posts that were not about a harvest have been removed.

By all means, if you want to elaborate on your kill, post a thread in the main bowhunting forum and tell us your story... there, all are welcome to post whatever comments they'd like.

Thanks for helping to keep this a pic/story thread of bowhunting successes only.. :cheers:

Good Huntin!!!


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

*first elk. 30 yard shot*










words cannot even describe the hunt.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Opening day here in Montana and here is one of my 4 doe tags. Got a little meat in the freezer now. Shot her at 15 yards with the Slick Tricks and she trotted off 35-40 yards and that was it.


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

*My first buck!*

Here's my first buck. He's not huge but I'm proud. He's a 4x2 mulie, I shot him at 52 yards with my Mathews Switchback, A/C Superslim arrows and Steel force Phatheads. He only went 60 yards from where he was shot before he piled up.


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Livn-Lg said:


> Here is my blacktail for 2009. First archery deer. Gross:137 4/8 Net:131 2/8



That is one BIG Blacktail! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

CO timberline buck.....29.5" wide with 4" G1's......mid-170's gross, mid-160's net.


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

*Bullwinkle*

Shot August 14, 2009. 100gr Montec g-5, 30 yards broadside, poor hit. Recovered 7 hours later, wound in picture is the finishing shot. 2nd archery moose.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i shot my first Wyoming antelope on sept 5th 2009. shot was 20 yards with a Muzzy 100. he only went 60 yards.










the doe was 25 yards on aug 31st 2009. i shot her just a touch back, but she only went 20 yards. becuase she hit a fence post dead on. guess thats what really killed her.










Tony


----------



## nscmj3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Took this deer 2 days before archery season closed. 
















Martin Bengal 60lbs w/100 grain Rage 3 blade expandables at 30 yds. Complete pass through, broken rib on far side.


----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)

Colorado DYI


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

BC bull double lung at 19 yards
Elite Z-28 62lbs
easton lightspeed 340's with 100 grain slicktricks


----------



## SIXXgun (Jun 1, 2009)

*2009 NM archery Bull*

Killed 9/6/2009
New Mexico Unit 6B (Valles Caldera)
Scored 328 6/8 net

This is me with Gary's bull (I ran calls and camera).


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

*California Blacktail*

this is my 2009 california blacktail i flew home from china to hunt for. took me 6 days to get him but he is down for the count.


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*2009 Traditional Antelope*

500yrd stalk, 2 hours= my first traditional archery kill! :darkbeer:


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

*my first bear*

shot this on 9-1-09 . He came into the bait curling his lip and sniffing around, he was pretty wairy so I toppled him with my Katera Xl, Posten Stab, GT arrow, Wasp SST broadhead. He is my first bear and I am dang proud of him. He measures 6'2" from nose to tail and weighed in at 383lbs dressed.


----------



## vthunter32 (Jul 12, 2007)

blonde coyote shot while turkey hunting this spring.


----------



## steez1 (Feb 11, 2009)

steez1 said:


> Utah archery Public land











My dads buck from the same hunt


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Columbian Blacktail, taken 8-16-09. 50 yards shot, 50 yard recovery.


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

23 yds
142 4/8 5x6 (my biggest buck)
07 Iron mace
victory arrows/fobs montec


----------



## mt-dew07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*9-7-9 5x5 Elk*

My second archery bull that I got on my 36th b-day (Sept 7, 2009). 50 yard shot, double lung, 55 yard recovery. Set up: 08 Hoyt Seven37, 65#, Easton Axis N-Fused 400 arrows, 100 gr. standard Slick trick, 29 in draw, and Sword Twlight Hunter (5 pin, 0.19''). I was glad to have tagged out because last year I had tag soup. On my right is my faithful helper and little man, my son.


----------



## ID_Cuda (Mar 22, 2009)

My first bow kill. 8/29/09 on Point Lake in Northwest Territories. Died (in the lake) about 5 yards from where he stood.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

opening day in wisconsin. she was slickdafied. 50 yard tracking


----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

*Nj opening day*

9-12-09 Archery Doe


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

NC doe taken on opening day. 17-20yd quarting away shoot.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

First black bear, took with my bow on 6-4-09. Awesome hunt, bear was well over 6 6" head to toe, squared out over 7'.


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

*Doe*

Not much of a story... Sunday of Opening weekend. Second sit in tree.

Got in tree way late 7:30am, saw 4 deer within 20 yards in 2 hours.

9:30am- started tracking. 10am started dragging


NJ Law states you have to take a doe before you earn your buck tag for early season.

Got my eye on one buck in particular, will not be anywhere close to as easy as today was. Had a great day and know how fortunate I am.

Shoot straight & Have fun!! Best luck to all this season.


----------



## billsauk (Feb 15, 2009)

DIY Co elk hunt. Frist time for both of us. The 6x6 was shot at 25 yards, and the 5x5 was bugled in and shot at 40 yards.


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

booyah!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKbowhunter (Mar 29, 2008)

First velvet buck.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

*New Mexico Pronghorn*

My last day New Mexico Pronghorn and my Arizona Coues buck


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

First ever Canadian Goose. 30 yard shot with my DXT.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

9/15/2009 - Opening morning in CT.
88lb dressed doe
Am35 Bone Collector 29.5/60
G5 100gr Strikers
Axis 400-410gr.


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)

*1st 2009 Buck*

9/5/09 - Took this buck as he came into an acorn flat to feed in the evening. 30yd shot right on the money he went 40yds and stacked up. It was warm and a long drag out....


----------



## Quigly (May 29, 2009)

Scored on opening evening of the CT archery season...

100 lb. doe , 20 yd... quartering away with a muzzy MX-4
she only went 40 yards before going down


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

*NJ Opening Day Archery Doe with my Bow!*




















Got my doe yesterday at 6:50 am. What a morning! First I dropped my headlamp after a tough climb up the tree with my climber. I say screw it and left it on the ground shining all morning. At 6:15 I had a bear come into the bait and roll around in it to leave his scent. I said to myself "Great! I probably won't see any deer now." I was wrong... 10 minutes after he left a nice doe started to come in. Then for some reason she turned around and headed back out to the swap she came in from. Well apparently she went back to get her friends. 5 miuntes goes by and 7 does make their way toward me. I drew back on the fattest doe, lean up against my climber seat and just before I squeezed the shot off the stand moved and I shot right over her head. Thank God for that though. It scared them all for half a minute but they decided to come back in. The second time I put the pin on another doe and put the Rage through the cage and out the heart. End of story..... Here are a few pics from yesterday..


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

white tail doe 15 yards


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*Idaho*

2009 Idaho Mule deer, Public land, DIY.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Labor Day Montana bull


----------



## DakotaC (Jul 23, 2009)

My first two big game bow kills shot with my Monster last week in Wyoming. I shot the buck at 34 yards and the doe from 25 feet above at 29 yards after a successful spot and stalk attempt through a Gillette rock quarry. The Rage 2 blade (buck) and Muzzy MX-3 (doe) did their jobs!

Dakota


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

09 Antelope, Public land, DYI
3 hour stalk
30 yard shot 
60 yard recovery


----------



## BRAD-K (Aug 18, 2009)

First bow kill sept 10/09 manitoba


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

*2009 MD Opener*

Took this velvet buck around 6:30pm on MD's opener this past Tuesday. After passing behind me w/no shooting lane, he came back to check-out a soft grunt from the Buck Roar...fatal mistake! Fell within sight....right on a yellowjacket nest  ...they were pi$$ed!! We managed to get him out w/o getting stung, thankfully. This guy also had albino-like coloring on his right-front leg.

15 yard quartering away shot from LW treestand
'08 Mathews DXT 62lbs, 29"
Victory Vforce 350 tipped w/100 gr Rocket Meteorite, Rayzrs


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my First ever turkey. Taken in NE South Dakota. 18 yards with a Rage broadhead.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are just a few of the carp that I have shot in minnesota throughout the summer. This was onw of my off days but still fun none the less.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*good job*



Hang'em High said:


> Took this velvet buck around 6:30pm on MD's opener this past Tuesday. After passing behind me w/no shooting lane, he came back to check-out a soft grunt from the Buck Roar...fatal mistake! Fell within sight....right on a yellowjacket nest  ...they were pi$$ed!! We managed to get him out w/o getting stung, thankfully. This guy also had albino-like coloring on his right-front leg.
> 
> 15 yard quartering away shot from LW treestand
> '08 Mathews DXT 62lbs, 29"
> Victory Vforce 350 tipped w/100 gr Rocket Meteorite, Rayzrs


Congrats ,,love to get one in velvet..thats really cool.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Third day of E. NC season.

Small 8


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*2009 south dakota pronghorn*

63 yard shot with the monster. heart shot and a 90 yard recovery. glad to get this goat.


----------



## DakotaC (Jul 23, 2009)

highplainsdrift said:


> 63 yard shot with the monster. heart shot and a 90 yard recovery. glad to get this goat.


Where in SD did you get him?!  I've got rifle tags for Butte coming up in October. 

Dakota


----------



## daddrabbit594 (Sep 18, 2007)

*NC Opening day*

After five years of food plots and agriculture keeping nutrition around all year long is finally paying off in Central North Carolina. Here are two decent bucks harvested on opening afternoon. We had a combined total of 15 bucks spotted with two bucks of equal or larger size also seen. Good luck on your season.


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

*2009 Georgia Buck*

September 17, 2009 7:50 pm. I had a lot of trail camera pictures of this deer. The pictures enabled me to determine when this deer was using this foodplot and his general approach route. I hung my stand at 3pm, got in stand at 5pm, and this is the largest buck that I have killed with my bow to date. I shot him at 40 yards in the rain. Longest 2.5 hrs of my life trying to decide when to track him.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Good Wyoming Trip*

Buck & first Doe 43 yrds 9/14/09
2nd Doe 22 yrds, Muley Doe 28yrds 9/15/09


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy (May 30, 2003)

*New Mexico Elk*

Twenty yards, quartering to me more than I realized, but still hit both lungs.


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

Idaho Forkie Mule deer. 50 yard shot, recovery < 100 yards. Slick Trick 125 Magnums- shot out of a PSE Diablo I won right here on Archery Talk!!!


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

*Bull Elk Colorado*

Taken w/a Mathews Hyperlite.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

My first bow kill. Taken in Nebraska last week.
06 Tribute with Atom BHs and a Posten stab. 52 yards shot.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 17, 2008)

*Spike Down!*

My Washington Spike taken about a week ago at 40yds!


----------



## MakeItCount (Sep 25, 2008)

*First Archery bull and a 6X6!!*

Little slow getting posted but he was shot on 9-13-09 at 35 yards. Had an awesome weekend bulls were bugling real good. Got into 3 bulls the day before all within couple hundred yards in the timber bugling hard, one actually sounded like he was loosing his voice lol. Was once I could hear them fighting but got busted by some cows at 10 yards that I didn't see bedded on other side of some thick timber, too concentrated on the bull at 50 yards . What a rush. Found this guy alone in patch of aspens and cow called him in. Post full story in another post 
www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055652489#post1055652489
DIY public land, Bear Lights out 65#, gold tip xt hunter 28", G5 strikers (gotta love em!!)


----------



## Krooz (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yeah baby!*

Hey, I actually get to post in this thread! Finally got my buck with the bow this morning. Came out at 7:15 and got zipped (SST JakHammer). Thought I hit a little low and further back so I waited a few hours to track. Lost the blood and went and brought out the pup. Training paid off and she found it - after screwing around for a while I took her back to where I lost the blood and she ran off in another direction and there he was - hooha! Ran maybe 120+ yds. Turns out I hit the right elevation just a little further back than desired - quartering away though so that was my saving grace I think....

Krooz


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

110 and 140 lb MI does. Both taken from the ground without the use of a blind. 

20 and 40 yards respectively.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

*Eastern NC Buck*

9/21/09 17 yard shot quartered away, 100 yard recovery...


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics of the cow I got this year. It was one heck of a great year of bow hunting despite not getting a bull. I don't remember so many close encounters with so many different big bulls. It was either obstructions or distance that got the better of us most of the time. I can't remember having such a good time without scoring on a bull.

I did learn one new calling technique. It happened on Sept 5th. We drove to our hunting spot and I bugled about 150 yrds from my truck with no answer. I then bugled again about 20 minutes later once we got to the top of the ridge. Still no answer. While we were talking about what our next move was going to be, I decided I needed to "get rid of some coffee". I relieved myself making a loud puddleing sound. Just as I was finishing my hunting buddy whisped at me and I turned around to find 5 bulls not 20 yards from me. A big 5x5, 2 BIG 6x6, a BIG 7x7, and a 4x4. All of them came in without making a sound. We figured they came to the sound of me "getting rid of some coffee". Next year I'm going to work that into my calling routine. I also called in a 4x4 later that afternoon in the pouring rain. 

Anyway it was one heck of a great hunt and I finally decided to take this cow on evening before the last day. I decided tag soup is just a bit too bland for my taste.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

doe double on an urban hunt. 13 yds, first heart shot- went 40 yds, second double lung - went 80 yds. slick trick mags. predator camo worked to perfection


----------



## Renfrow (Jun 6, 2009)

*MT Speed Goat*

First buck with a bow, shot at 40 yards after two weeks of failed attempts. I am just stoked. Diamond Nitrious with Muzzy broadhead did their job, this goat went about 10 yards and laid to rest.


----------



## cheetah8799 (Aug 23, 2004)

From the Wisconsin opener, smallish 6-point buck, he's in the freezer now. 

He and a spike came in from the right and crossed the river going away from me. 55 yards ranged in the water where I took the photos of him. He fed and drank there for about 10 minutes while the spike went off into the brush. I decided since he was already working away from me to see if he would respond to a grunt. I grunted with my voice three times with long pauses between, he was curious and on the third one he came back across the river and right to me and I took him at 10 yards. Single-lung hit, he went about 70 yards at most, thankfully stayed on my side of the river. The drag out by myself was pretty nasty, 80F and lots of mosquitoes. I used a Mathews Q2XL with 2514 aluminum shafts and Magnus Snuffer broadheads.










I'll be back in a couple weeks, see if I can fill my doe tag using the my recurve.


----------



## irishpride42 (Apr 15, 2009)

NC opener Sept. 12th - My first bowkill


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Saturday, Sept 29 2009...got these 2 buck that morning!!! WOW what a hunt!!


----------



## Logan03 (May 29, 2008)

keep em comin!!! hopfuly i can put this guy on here with my bow layin on him!!


----------



## climber (Jun 25, 2008)

*PA, Sept 21*

Shot this one at 7:20am


----------



## ETRAIN (May 31, 2008)

Montana Antelope 50 yard shot 50 yard recovery the Generals first kill.


----------



## coaster500 (Jan 15, 2007)

*First Archery Elk*










Just got back from New Mexico. I started hunting with a bow three years ago. My first elk hunt was then in the same unit. It's taken three years to connect and a ton of miles. He's no monster but he's great to me.....Drenalin, 405 grain GT Pros, and a Montec at 266fps did the trick. 

Do I look tired and happy?


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*2009 colorado bull*

I got lucky again this year. I am all smiles 'cause it just don't get any better. what a thrill it is to chase these guys in the Rockies!


----------



## lunkerjunker (Mar 18, 2008)

First archery success! UT public land. 25yd shot and recovery in under 75yds. I'm still in shock!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*opening day Doe*


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

Son's second deer


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

First buck ever taken with my bow. Velvet 9 point taken at 27 yards on the second day of the MD season.


----------



## OHsneaky1 (May 21, 2008)

Congrats guys. Looks like it's going to be a great year for At'ers. Here is my NM DIY elk. Had my father come down from Ohio to help out. Somthing i'll never forget.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

My 09 Missouri whitetail.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

New Jersey doe #1









New jersey Doe #2


----------



## huskyarcher (Feb 2, 2009)

JWT said:


>



Man, thats an awesome picture!! congrats..


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

not the one I was hoping for but he will fill the freezer. Called him in from 300 yards to 8 yards for the shot and 50 yard recovery.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

This is my 20 year old sons 2nd best bowkill.... grosses 176". I would like to say I am a good teacher!:zip:


----------



## 6ptelkman (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=4402&pictureid=29412
Shot 9/4/09, NM, 350 4/8"


----------



## 6ptelkman (Mar 28, 2009)

Let's see if this works?


----------



## 6ptelkman (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my uncles bull shot 5 hrs before mine on 9/4/09, 353". 700+ inches of bone in one day! Not bad for a couple of flatlanders from WI! This was DIY!


----------



## Silage_Man26 (Sep 16, 2008)

6pt what state are you in???


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silage_Man26 said:


> 6pt what state are you in???


His first post says NM. Thought I would save you some time waiting.

have a great day
mike


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Springbok...1st buck ever!!!!

July 2009


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

*Michigan buck!!*

here he is.. scores like 220 typical... Got him last week chasing does... 

Should get us MI boys ahead in the standings!:darkbeer:

My 2nd best deer to date..:darkbeer:


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is my 09 Elk not a monster like those above but it puts the best meat in the land inside my freezer!!


----------



## tou11 (Sep 24, 2007)

My 2009 Arizona Archery Bull...a 6 x 7 beast at 26 yards and the first kill with my 82nd Airborne.


----------



## outbacktodd (Aug 14, 2005)

My 1st trip to CT for the '09 season..not too bad!


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

tsilvers said:


> here he is.. scores like 220 typical... Got him last week chasing does...
> 
> Should get us MI boys ahead in the standings!:darkbeer:
> 
> My 2nd best deer to date..:darkbeer:


LMAO thats a nice buck what did you make the horns out of ?????


----------



## TnLungBuster (Mar 19, 2006)

12point killed in Tennessee


----------



## Heater (Jul 29, 2005)

*colorado DYI elk hunt*

Just got back from my 09 DYI archery elk hunt, it was great!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's my Sept 15-09 4x4 Mule Deer. I am very happy with him. He's been feeding on Alfalfa and tastes great on the Grill. 50 Yard Shot Spot and Stalk out in the Open.


----------



## downsouth (Jun 23, 2008)

Good eating buck!


----------



## 90coupe (Aug 6, 2009)

*First deer of 09*

First Deer killed with my new Bowtech Captain.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

*2009 Alaska Moose*









thanks to all who helped me, and my sponsors for making equiptment I BELIEVE in. 1200lb moose went down in about 15 seconds from one arrow at 28 yards.

Harry


----------



## btb601 (Oct 10, 2008)

*First Tags filled With Bow Ever*

Had a bow for 7 years and have health problems so I don't get out every year or pass on a shot because it was not perfect. Anyway I have been getting ribbed at work from all the hunter for not getting any deer. So I made it a mission this year to fill the freezer. Only reget, I did not know it was a button buck.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*Darin Mack at Lancaster Archery takes a Monster 73" Moose*









We're proud of Darin and his dedication to his family and to our great sport. He works very hard to stay in top form in life and in archery. Join us in Congratulating Darin and Kevin! Here is his story....

Hi, my name is Darin Mack and my son Kevin and this is our recent DIY Alaskan Moose hunt experience.
This was going to be the last hunting season I was going to have with my son before he joined the Marines so I wanted it to be a good one, so my wife and I decided that we were going to go to Alaska on a moose hunt. Now I had done a hunt like this with a friend a few years ago but I didn’t get anything, my friend was only hunting for black bear and he got one. I did know a little about the area but not much of moose hunting, in fact the last time I was up there I had to call my friend Darren Collins on my satellite phone to have him teach me how to call. But it didn’t matter, all I cared about was being up in remote wilds of Alaska with my son and hopefully he would get a black bear, and if possible a moose for me. 
We arrived in Alaska on Saturday 9/19/09 and were supposed to fly out in the bush on Sunday but that doesn’t always happen up here so we didn't get to fly out until Tuesday afternoon. We were going to try and fly around our area a bit so we could see what the country looked like and maybe some moose that would give us a place to start in the morning. However, after an hour in the bush plane my son and I were in no mood to stay up any longer then possible or there was going to be a mess in the plane, so the pilot landed quite fast. That afternoon we unpacked and got over our motion sickness and got all our gear set and ready for the morning. The first morning we got up first thing, ate breakfast and off we went with the sun coming up. We walked for a while before stopping at a large meadow and I decided to try and cow call so I did twice and after 10 or 15 seconds we heard a bull raking the trees so as I started to drop my back pack I said that’s got to be a bull so we trotted for about 100 yards before stopping to call again and he was coming so I told my son to stay here and I was going to walk in a little closer and try and get a shot. After I sneaked in 40 yards, the rising sun was beating right into my eyes as I stopped and grunted twice and I saw his rack break the rays of the sun in front of me and I couldn't believe he was only 50 yards and coming right in. I looked for an opening in front of him and ranged it to be 40 yards so I set my sight on 42 and came to full draw. As soon as he stepped in that opening, I grunted and he stopped perfect and I shot. I watched my nock disappear behind his front shoulder. As I was nocking another arrow, I grunted 3 more times, stopping him at just 15 yards from where he was so I took another shot through some brush trying to get another arrow in him, hitting a branch and striking him a little high but still got good penetration and he took off. I turned and yelled to Kevin that I just shot a huge bull and he came running over. I told him to stay there and I would go and get our packs.(I bet I ran 100 yards and back in 2 minutes.) When I returned Kevin said, Dad, I just heard him die and he's only 40 yards over there! I was shaking and needed to sit down and think for a minute about what just happened. I grabbed the video camera out of our packs and wanted to at least get the recovery on film which we did. The bull ran about 60 yards and only then did I realize he was a monster, the video says it all of the emotion involved when something like this happens to you. It was quite a moment for sure and to have just my son and I there, it was priceless. It didn’t take long to realize the size of this animal and think about how hard it's going to be to pack this animal back 1 1/4 mile to camp. The rest of the day we spent deboning everything to get the meat cooled down and ready to pack out laying all the meat out on blue tarps and then layering branches on top and covered with another tarp to let the air flow over the meat, but not get wet. It took us 2 ½ days making a total of 23 pack trips to get ALL the meat out. After we packed out all the meat, we were sitting in the cabin taking a break and getting some water from the lake when we realized that all we had left was the horns and hide and a big smile came over both of us knowing that we did it!.. We got it all out and we still had a full day just for the horns and hide… that was a great night. Saturday, the bush plane came and picked us up and we couldn’t wait to share him with everyone at home and at Lancaster Archery Supply, where I work. I don’t know what he scores yet, but he’s almost 73” wide and the rack with skull plate weighs 85#. I’ll let everyone know what he green scores when I he gets here on a UPS Truck from Seattle. What a trip!...

Other notables of the trip; I was using a Mathews Q2XL at 70 pounds, a CBE sight and Classic Scope, 2413 XX75 arrows with Thunderhead 100 broad heads and Easton 280 diamond vanes and boy do they fly great.
The cost so far is about $6000 but that was for both of us and our tags. This was completely unguided as I told the bush plane pilot exactly where I wanted to go and be dropped off. I will say that the bush pilot does NOT want to be mentioned. That was his choice.


----------



## cgarcia67 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is my first kill with a bow. She was taken with a Mathews Reezen, Ted Nugent arrows toped with 100 grain montecs, at 70 yds. She was taken at about 6:30 am 9/12/09 in NM unit 15 in the Gila Natl Forest.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Sept 28th
Button 30 yrds
10PT 33 yrds No more than 10 minutes apart....


----------



## MuzzyFan81 (Jul 2, 2009)

Shot this buck second saturday of WI season. My first deer with a mech head, G5 Tekan. Worked out pretty well. He sure tastes good.


----------



## cubs65 (May 23, 2009)

*CA Mule Deer*

Sure not the biggest, But its a great hunt to me!!


----------



## loadedforbear (Jan 28, 2007)

*moose*

My son cody with my 60in NewBrunswick bull moose


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

first opening day score for me! slight quartering to, 10 yard shot, Striker MAGs, ran 40 yards straight into a tree and she was done. Head went through shoulder and came out just behind offside leg, burried a few inches in the ground and the head is in perfect shape! 

















tree she ran into


----------



## brickhard (Sep 16, 2006)

*1st Turkey*

Arizona, hunting on the ground no blind. Buddy called him past me. Gut shot him at 20 yards. Found him 200 yards away pretty much where I last heard noise. What a blast.


----------



## brickhard (Sep 16, 2006)

*Colorado DIY wilderness hunt.*

Day 15 in the wilderness with 3 trips out for supplies and showers. Did get a some help packing her out from a guy who had some days to kill before his friends and gear showed up. It really made the trip for me as I was so beat I was going to pay an outfitter to haul the elk out. Missed a small bull and nicked one. Gut shot this one at 30 yards as I forgot again to make a noise to stop her. Backed out waited 6 hours and found her 25 yards from where I shot her. She was still alive and took one step into this avalanche chute. She tumbled 50 yards down it. Took my time getting to her as I didn't want her to get her legs and go. She died in the 5 minutes I took moving in for the coup de gras. She would have gone another 50 yards if this tree hadn't stopped her. 2-300 more if she had gone over the log below this one.


----------



## MIhunta (Feb 20, 2009)

first buck after hunting this spot on public land in MI for 3 years... not my biggest, but sure my best trophy.. man am I ever proud of this deer.


----------



## jimmy_mn (Sep 22, 2009)

Opening Day MN Buck on Public Land


----------



## vaun67 (Jan 1, 2009)

*My 09 Ohio Whitetail*

Harvested 9/29/09
7:35AM


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

*Shot 10-02-09*

Shot this one tonight. Nice big doe for sure :thumb: First one with the Athens.


----------



## DpDoug (Sep 29, 2006)

My sons 9pt from October 1, 2009 
shot at 7:15pm


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Oct. 3rd at 8:15 am 7 point

First of many I hope for the General and Fob's


----------



## steez1 (Feb 11, 2009)

*first archery duck*

So I went out opening morning thismorning and after missing about 4 ducks I was on my way back from picking up my arrows and jump shot this young drake malard.
Browning saffari I 40# XX75 2117 old bear broadhead


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Assassin strikes*

First hunt this year first hunt with the Athens First Blood.
Doe Patrol


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## tm hunter (Nov 23, 2008)

Once in a life time Bull in Oregon.:shade:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Spot and stalk Wyoming public ground speedgoat..57 yds


----------



## grouper (Sep 13, 2005)

*Louisiana Friday Night!!!!*

Arrows were flying


----------



## 1badwood (May 31, 2009)

*I got a doe*









First kill of the season. I hit her farther back than I should have, I kinda got "doe fever". But the rage did its job. My third all time bow kill.


----------



## avincent (Sep 25, 2009)

this is my sons first bow fishing trip he, had a blast


----------



## head slicer (May 18, 2009)

blacktail 7-14-09 cal 29 yards.HUNT


----------



## head slicer (May 18, 2009)

MT speedgoat.8-17-09 71 yards.HUNT


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

10-3 IL buck


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

Western Oklahoma buck. 10/2/09


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

got my first archery deer on sept 16th. it was a small doe. after the shot it ran towards my stand and dropped right at the bottom of the stand. will put up pics later


----------



## JohnMCannon (Apr 27, 2007)

10/04/09
152'' 
225 lbs field dressed
Shot out of double bull blind with Wife and Daughter in blind with me. 50 yard heart shot.


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

*Doe Down in MI*

Took this lady Saturday night. Very impressed with the Rage 2 blade this is the first deer I have shot with them. I hit her a little back but they just opened her up! She only ran about 75 yards but I cant believe she went that far it looked like someone was throwing buckets of blood on the trees. At one point there was spray about 6 foot up on a tree!


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Son's first deer ever*

My son was able to harvest his first deer ever with a bow this past weekend, 8 pt buck, hoyt rintec, GrizzTricks. He's hooked for life!!


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

*My best archery buck to date.*

Shot him tonight


----------



## CABINET MAN (May 11, 2006)

First kill of 2009.
4 Does and 3 Bucks to go. 
Got to love Mississippi bag llimits. :wink:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

first PA deer of the year


----------



## Tribute2Troops (Jan 17, 2007)

*My First Buck!!!!*

After years of struggling to close the deal on a buck, I finally got yer done last night. First time in a new tree stand(pine). He bedded down 100 yards behind me with a hour left of daylight. Twenty minutes later he got up took a couple of steps and I lost him. At this point I was just watching deer in the stumble field in front of me, thinking oh well. When i notice a dark blob 100+ yards away just standing there. After a bit it starts aheading my way. At 50 yards I can see it a shooter. At thirty-five+ yards he jumps the fence and I think its my only chance so I put my twenty yard pin on over he back(slider sight) and let it fly(way high). He jumped two steps ahead and looked around at what the noise was and then walked a half loop right in front of me at twevle and half yards. During that time I nock another arrow and click on my release thinking he is going to see or hear me. And he is down wind of me also. I'm pretty much in panic mode now. So he is now head on, i pull back and wait for him to turn and when he does my last thought was aim small. I heard a whack but he didnt jump or kick just stood there for a second then walked away. So I'm thinking I blew my second chance. So I quickly grab another arrow, clipped my release in again. Then I hear a loud grunting moan, so I look up and he falls over kicking. Thank God for second chances...


----------



## Mr10ss (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's a couple of rainy Sunday afternoon does in Georgia. Time to concentrate on the rut . 1st and 2nd week in Nov.


----------



## MDDeerslayer (Jan 28, 2004)

*Got my first Virginia deer*

I got my first Virginia deer tonight, the 2nd of the season (I hunt in Maryland and Virginia).



















Gotta love those 2 blade Vortex broad heads! 2 1/2 cut gets them every time!


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

10/3 muzzy struck


----------



## shotya9615 (Feb 22, 2008)

2009 saskatchewan elk shot at ten yards with my hoyt and FOBs. biggest elk ever with unbelievable mass


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

*10-6-09*

9 yd shot ~50 yd recovery.


----------



## head slicer (May 18, 2009)

mt 9-22-09 8 yards 25 recovery.


----------



## buffalohunter (May 30, 2005)

*Illinois Doe*

Doe I took opening weekend in Illinois, 10-4-09. Lot's of awesome animals posted here, congrats to everyone!


----------



## hankpot (Oct 18, 2007)

not from 2009-2010 season but shot last year on 1-18-09


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

watched a couple young bucks feed on acorns a while this morning and was anxious to shoot something and then 4 does came out and I ranged the biggest one at 33 yds and let the rage fly...she made it 30yds and crashed..


----------



## dartonJT (Oct 8, 2009)

Shot Oct 5th 2009, 2nd day of PA archery...i dont wanna be done already, but couldnt pass this one.


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

09 Idaho Bull DYI
12 yard shot 200 yard recovery


----------



## muddbone (May 25, 2005)

*'09 Kentucky bowkill*

App. 17yd shot quartering away. 60yds to recovery. Shot with old school Rocky Mountain Revolution 100 bh.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Illinois bow kill*

I watched two does mill around nibbling here and there about 90 yards away for about 15 minutes. Finally, one of them nudged a little too close and I shot her at 25 yards. I was using Montec Stykers for the first time and let me say I've never been more impressed with a broadhead in my life. I was shooting a GT 500, 26", 55 lbs. She was angling away from me when I shot and the arrow entered behind her rib cage and penetrated all the way to her throat just above the opposite leg. There was no blood trail for 130 yards because the arrow was in her body cavity where she bled. All of the blood was expelled thru her nose and mouth.


----------



## KEYSTONE ARCHER (Aug 28, 2006)

*Down In PA*

Ground checked this one on Oct. 8th. 124 in. 8 pt. 4 1/2 yrs old. 42 yds. quatering away he went 35 yds. after the shot. Good luck to everyone.--Chad


----------



## arrowman1 (Feb 10, 2008)

*AZ bull*

KIlled this bull on day 7 of a 6 day hunt. Saw and drew back on some monsters (350+) during the week but no shot. Had a great time. Hunted Sept 15-21. Bull went less than 100 yds. Full penetration not a pass thru.


----------



## BigBuck42 (Jan 5, 2008)

*First buck with bow!*

I arrowed this Mulie at 62 yds with a BowTech Captain. Perfect double lunch and arrow broke one rib and went clear through! Taken in southwestern Nebraska.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Killed by my hunting buddy Joel right behind my house!!


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

Opening day buck in Indiana Pse diamondback did him in. 15 yard shot.


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Illinois public land buck!*

First deer I've seen this year!


----------



## moosehead (Jun 28, 2004)

*My 2009 bow & arrow Quebec moose*










October 9th 2009, Quebec, Canada. 8h15 last day bow & arrow season 
stalking 30 yard shot, (mature 4 1/2 year old)
46 inches spread and 726 pounds field dressed
non-typical rack


----------



## stranger (Dec 5, 2006)

*Sept. 2009 Montana DIY*

First ever elk hunt...total DIY...pubic ground in Montana...had the time of my life.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Three Illinois does. The doe in the picture alone was taken with rage-2 blade from 25 yards. Beast of a doe killed on Oct. 9th! The other does were my first archery double on Oct. 2nd. They were both shot with slick trick magnums within 30 minutes of each other. Three deer for the new Mathews Reezen! Congrats to all on here and good hunting to everyone!


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

*Ohio Buck*

10/10/09


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

I shot this buck at last light on Oct 4th. I went back the next morning and he only went 20 yards. I took my girls with me and they spotted it before I did.


----------



## MTbowhunter36 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Montana P&Y Antelope*

This buck was taken after a lengthy stalk. It was a 58 yard shot while he was standing broadside. It green scored at 74.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

*IL Doe Kill*

25 yrds. broadside, 70lb. XForce with a 100 grn. Montec. She was with her 2 fawns. Dressed at 115 lb. The following morning I had 13 antlerless deer right under my stand for an hour and a half. Never knew I was there. I couldnt move, sniffle, or fart. Totally cool to watch how deer interact with other deer.


----------



## BB4UA (Jun 9, 2008)

*Kickers*

Shot this buck sep, 16 in kentucky


----------



## Warrzone (Aug 19, 2008)

*My New Mexico Elk*

I was lucky enough to be drawn for the second archery hunt on the Valles Caldera in New Mexico. What a fantastic public ranch this place is. Elk are everywhere on this ranch and they were vocal! It was normal to hear 5-10 bulls bugle back to a locator bugle in the pre-dawn dark. Passed on smaller bulls every day. Saw some bigger bulls but never within range. 

I shot this bull at 40 yards the fourth evening of a 5 day hunt. Shot placement wasn't good for the quartering away angle I had. Hit too far behind the rib cage, through paunch, liver and maybe nicked lung on the off side. Knew the hit was bad and had to leave him over night to hopefully lay down and expire. He went about 250 yards and laid down to watch his back trail. He never got up. 100 grain Slick Trick was just under the skin on the off side behind the shoulder crease. 450 grain Full Metal Jacket shaft was gone when we found him. He had pulled it out while unscrewing the broadhead! 

My first elk ever after several years of trying. 

Every elk hunter should experience the Valles Caldera once! It is like hunting the type of mega dollar private ranch 99 percent of us could never afford to do! It is still fair chase hunting so it is tough. We hiked a total of about 25 miles from 9,000 to 11,000 feet elevation during the 4 days. Elk were always bugling "uphill from us" it seemed!:wink:

The Ranch staff green scored him at 294 4/8.


----------



## glassguy2511 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohio bow kill 10-5-09


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

*rabbit*

smoked him!!!!!!!!!
even got him by the antlers


----------



## bemanguy (Nov 23, 2005)

*PA 8pt*

Layed the smackdown on this 8pt last night (Oct 12). 30yd pass thru and he only ran about 40 yards. I have never seen that much blood come from a deer lol, the muzzys did their job!


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> here he is.. scores like 220 typical... Got him last week chasing does...
> 
> Should get us MI boys ahead in the standings!:darkbeer:
> 
> My 2nd best deer to date..:darkbeer:


Mitch Rompola Traverse City Michigan


----------



## spacyjr (Jul 22, 2008)

*1st bull*

*1st archery bull in Arizona...Yeah Baby!*


----------



## Quigly (May 29, 2009)

I shot this 90 lb doe on 10/9/09 # 2 for the season. I took my son on the recovery, he's quite the blood hound. He also got a lesson in field dressing 101.


----------



## mtmybackyard (Oct 11, 2009)

*Two Days, Two Elk*

A couple of Montana Elk shot with bow two consecutive days.


----------



## buckrazy (Jul 5, 2007)

*Double Does*

I was fortunate enough to take 2 does just a minute or two apart hunting here in Minnesota last week. I had just enough time to nock an arrow and draw back after I shot the first one, to get a shot on the second. Both shots were within 10 yards, and just about the same spot. You can see in one of the pictures where the arrows stuck. Muzzy 125gr - both deer dropped within 20 and 30 yards of my tree.


----------



## bowhunter891 (Oct 6, 2009)

*9 point 10-11-09*

well the evening of 10-11-09 wasnt to warm..bout 70 degrees..got settled in and at 530 i leaned up to look behind a tree beside and and there he stood..so i leaned back slowly and grabbed my bow off the bow hanger and got realy..fed around and finally got 22 yards quartering away and smoked him..ran maybe 80 yards and piled up..100 grain muzzy..9 point with a 11 inch spread..16 inch main beams..6 or 7 inch G2's..172 pounds..thought it was velvet in his horns but come to find out it was rope he got tangled up in them rubbin his velvet off..old pull up rope from a neighboring land..still a great 1st buck with a bow..MATHEWS DONE IT AGAIN!!


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Michigan doe.........#1 for 09!


----------



## aocmcwo3 (Mar 21, 2008)

*After 8 years....Finally!*

DIY Elk hunt with three great friends in Eastern Washington on Sept. 16, 2009. Drew a bull tag this year....and it finally happened. On day 13 of being on the "hill" this guy came into a wallow at 1:00 in the afternoon at 35 yards. What a dream come true! Thanks again to Hank, Ren and our personal OX, Don for all the help and great time this year in elk camp. Makes the first 8 years of chasing cows more than worth it.


----------



## supertecIN (Jan 19, 2009)

*my first bow kill*

my first bow kill


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

*30 yard shot, 80 yard recovery*


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

Fall Turkey..09 Bowtech 82nd Airborn..Slick Tricks rule...


----------



## thebassmachine (Mar 4, 2007)

First of the Year 18 yards quartering away. She made it about 40 yards.


----------



## The Mail Man (Aug 11, 2009)

Douglas, Wyoming Sept 2009


----------



## The Mail Man (Aug 11, 2009)

More Wyoming


----------



## U of M Fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Shot a week ago. 30 yard shot and she only went another 50. A crappy pic but she is in the freezer.:hungry:


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Nice doe - Millington, MD*

Shot on October 13th at 33 yards.


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Long island,ny 10-14 -09 - 10 POINTER*

Shot in the spine at 5 yards with drenalin/grizztricks ..3rd deer of the year !!!


----------



## younghunter43 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Nanny on the ground!*

Finally got some time away from school to head home and break in the Reezen 6.5! 32 yards broadside right through the shoulder. Shot her with a 375 grain arrow and was not very happy with my new Grim Reapers. Back to the Strikers!


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy (May 30, 2003)

Mule deer, spot-and-stalk, sixty-yard shot.


----------



## hoytshooter 11 (Mar 30, 2006)

Deer #2 of the year.:thumbs_up I shot a doe opening morning here in PA at 22.5 yards coming back from a food source to her bedding area. I shot him on October 14th around 6:10. I had a yearling come in and was bleating its head off. He came charging off the hill, made a scrape at 20 yards, walked another 4 towards me, ended up shooting him at 16 yards double lung and caught the main artery. He went about 30 yards. RAGE IN THE CAGE!:set1_applaud:


----------



## hoyt_hunter007 (Aug 29, 2006)

AZ&F'sDaddy said:


> Mule deer, spot-and-stalk, sixty-yard shot.


Are you sure? I don't mean to step on your toes, but that really really looks like a southern whitetail. Can't be 100% by that picture, need to see the tail, but the face looks whitetail to me. Good deer regardless.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Opening morning of Texas Bowseason.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Oklahoma Doe*

Took this OK doe after a spot and stalk in open country, 32 yard shot....


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

*Northern MN Doe*

Finally got a doe on the ground! 20 yard shot, 75 yard recovery. 2 Blade Snypers out of PSE Dream Season

John


----------



## Auburn3808 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Alabama Twofer*











Killed 2 hours apart... the doe went first!


----------



## RedWingsRox5 (Jun 10, 2009)

eastkybowhunter said:


> I shot this buck at last light on Oct 4th. I went back the next morning and he only went 20 yards. I took my girls with me and they spotted it before I did.


spine shot and still went 20yards? tough deer.


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

I was unable to hit the woods the morning or afternoon of Oct. 17th after whitetail, so I decided to chase some midday turkeys. I located 3 mature toms by using a goose call to shock them into gobbling. I then worked my way closer using soft yelps and clucks, which they also gobbled at! Felt just like a spring hunt except the birds wouldn't come an inch my way.



I finally closed the distance by moving slowly only when the wind blew and got a visual. The smaller 2 birds were bedded down (yes bedded), and the big boy was on his feet, spitting, drumming, and strutting at my soft yelps (someone forgot to tell him birds don't do that in the fall)!



I worked quietly in to 30 yards and hunkered down, hoping they'd move. After 45 minutes of stagnation, I decided I was the one who was going to have to move. With the biggest bird behind a tree, I slowly stood, which caused the others to stand, alarm putt, and start to walk off. I had a very small shooting window to work with when the big tom entered. I drew and let an arrow fly...CRACK! I knew right away what happened...I had harvested a trophy Michigan sapling!



I quickly knocked another arrow and ranged my next available shot. It was another small 3'x3' clearing at 50 yards. The first two birds whom had seen me, cruised right through. The last bird still hadn't seen me, and by the grace of the Lord stopped in the small hillside opening. I was already at full draw, settling my pin on the leading edge of the birds wing...



Deep breath...Exhale...Release.



THUMP! Now that was a sound I liked to hear! The bird flopped twice and was still.



Elated, I quickly ran up and collected a fine fall tom!



His stats: 24 lbs. 10 7/8" beard. 1 3/16th spurs. My second highest scoring typical bird, and biggest with a bow.



What a hunt!



Stalking game from the ground is one of my favorite techniques with archery equipment but something rarely practiced, as it tends to create more of an impact than stand hunting. If given the opportunity though, I'm never scared to get aggressive and make things happen. 



Two other points: If you miss, don't give up! And finally, practice shooting long distances...It really pays off!


----------



## Nacho2770 (Mar 13, 2007)

2009 Bow Buck


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

October 12

First bow kill ever, and first deer in 25 years. Mathews DXT 60#, CXL Maxima 250 arrows and 100 gr. Grim Reaper broadheads. 8 point at 25 yds - went 70 yds. Field pic in this thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1039006


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Saturday Oct. 17th, 8 yard shot at 4:15 pm Ohio. I wasn't even on stand 10 mins.:jam:


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

Got a MN doe on saturday


----------



## hakes28 (Jun 20, 2006)

*SW MN 9 point down!*










Shot this SW MN 9 pointer on October 17th. Shot it at a hard quartering away angle at 20 yards. Completely sliced off the artery running from the heart to the lungs. I grunted him in from 100-150 yards away before coming in. Made it 100 yards before falling over.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Shot this guy on Public Land in MA - Oct 17th 2009.
4.5 yrs old and a beefy 214 lbs dressed weight.
35yd quartering away heart shot.
50-60 yd recovery.


----------



## Sutherlinboy (Mar 24, 2009)

*Breakin' in the New AM 32 Bone Collector!!!*

Two does on the 8th of Oct., the first was at 20 yards and the second was at 32 yards. Both of them had about 45-50 yard recovery.


Hoyt Alphamax 32 Bone Collector
Easton Axis 400
G5 Striker 100 gr
QAD HD rest
HHA optimizer


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Arrowed this buck Sat. morning. Public land.

Got in the tree stand at 6:20 am and this guy came in the dark 5 minutes later and started working some rubs and scrapes. Couldn't see him and had to just hope he was gona be there 45 minutes later when the sun came up. Well about 5 minutes before I could really see anything I could make out a big shape step out of the thick stuff and onto the trail walking away from me. The sun came up and all was quiet. I sat still and 15 minutes in to shooting light here he comes back. Stopped 4 yrds out from my tree and I dropped the string on him. Ran about 150 yds and piled up.

Main frame 8 pt with two small spurs behind the brow tines on the antler bases so I'm calling him a ten point.

Field dressed at 130 pounds.


----------



## 69_gator (Jul 30, 2006)

Doe taken out of Lake Monroe WMA (Central Florida). Twenty yard shot with a twenty yard recovery.


----------



## dawg007 (Feb 17, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> here he is.. scores like 220 typical... Got him last week chasing does...
> 
> Should get us MI boys ahead in the standings!:darkbeer:
> 
> My 2nd best deer to date..:darkbeer:


I remember this deer because there was a big stink about if this deer was killed from a pen or some sort like that. This is an old kill also! I have the article with the hunters face. I will have to find it if I can.


----------



## dawg007 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is my first kill of year.


----------



## dawg007 (Feb 17, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> here he is.. scores like 220 typical... Got him last week chasing does...
> 
> Should get us MI boys ahead in the standings!:darkbeer:
> 
> My 2nd best deer to date..:darkbeer:



Silver! Your funny! I found the picture and here is the link to the article on this deer!

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2006/04/breaking-news-mitch-rompola-next-world-record


----------



## klbaird (Jan 24, 2003)

*Idaho Moose*

Took Me 23 years to Draw this tag
I am way happy with him.
Hoyt UltraTec 64# Easton Epic 300 Slicktrick Broadheads
My Son Darrin Called him in and Got some Video of the shot. Great times
30 yard shot, 140 recovery. long Pack


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

klbaird said:


> Took Me 23 years to Draw this tag
> I am way happy with him.
> Hoyt UltraTec 64# Easton Epic 300 Slicktrick Broadheads
> My Son Darrin Called him in and Got some Video of the shot. Great times
> 30 yard shot, 140 recovery. long Pack


Can we see your moose? ... No Pic????


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

*2009 Whitetail*

Here is my first Whitetail Buck with a Bow. I double lunged him at 40 yards, and he only went 50 yards before he expired. I was pumped!! He's not much for head gear but has a pretty big body.
As he was coming by he took a little look at the decoys........then continued on his way. I think they drastically took the attention off of me, so I was able to setup and get the shot.


----------



## robcnav284 (Aug 24, 2009)

*commie takes another*

took second deer with my new commander tonight. one button buck the 6th  and nice doe tonight... love this bow


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

*shot 10-10-09*

these aren't the monster bucks some have killed, but they were shot less than an hour apart. I shot the first about 4:30 pm and the other about 5:20, 
the second one was smelling the arrow I shot the first one with...I guess curiosity killed the doe too...now that I have taken these two I can get to hunting a buck


----------



## BOHNTR06 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sent a Grim Reaper Razortip 100gr through this gal today. "Watched her fall" at 40 yards. ~ 80# doe.


----------



## Remmy308 (Nov 7, 2008)

I took this doe at 35 yards w/ my PSE Firestorm X 
Arrow broke off about 10" in, but the Muzzy 100 gr MX3 did the trick and she piled up about 100 yards away


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

*3 Montana Bulls*

























First- XForce 6, FMJ 340's, Slick trick Mags, 38 yd shot, 150 yd recovery
Second - Elite GTO, ACC 3-60's, Slick Trick Mags, 26 yd shot 120 yd recovery
Third - BowMadness, ACC 3-49's, Piston Points, 64 yd shot, 40 yd recovery


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shot this with my Rytera Alien X, Easton Flatline 400 and a Tekan. Field dressed 118lbs.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

Dads 09 buck


----------



## Tarheeler (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## mev1977 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Camo*



hoyt bowhunting said:


> Got a MN doe on saturday


I like the camo pattern.Maybe I need to try something like that so I have better luck this year.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

notbulbous said:


> Shot this guy on Public Land in MA - Oct 17th 2009.
> 4.5 yrs old and a beefy 214 lbs dressed weight.
> 35yd quartering away heart shot.
> 50-60 yd recovery.


Awesome MA Buck!!!!! wow...

Here is my MA public land brute...


----------



## SKbowhunter (Mar 29, 2008)

I couldn't resist taking advantage of the huge flocks moving through right now.


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

*8 pointer*

shot him oct. 9, 15 yard shot complete pass through with 125 grain slick trick, he didn't know he was hit, walked away and piled up twenty yards away


----------



## PSE-KING1026 (Jul 30, 2009)

*My '09 success October 11th!*

I shot this little deer on October 11th about 8:45 in the morning.

Came right in and gave me a broadside shot about 10 yards.

Went only about 30 yards before piling up! 

That Rage 3 blade sure will cut a hole!


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## NOBLE OUTDOORS (Oct 22, 2009)

*2009 nebraska mule deer*










I spotted this buck working off a hay field at first light from about 1 mile away. Watched him bed up in a sand blow out with 2 other bucks. Got the wind and snuck to about 75 yards and the mid-morning heat, made the bucks move down into a shady cut. The bucks spread out on both sides of the cut and made it impossible to play the wind. I had a long 50 yard hill between me and the buck to get into range. We had a lot of rain here in Nebraska this year and the pasture grass is extra tall. I belly crawled very slowly down the hill in plain site of the buck. I kept watching him with my bino's and he had his eyes closed. I crawled to 20 yards in plain site of the deer, it took just over an hour to crawl the 50 yards, but it was worth it as you can see. 150 class with a bow I will take any day!


----------



## mstrmix (Mar 26, 2006)

*Southern Alberta Mule Deer Buck*










Spot and stalk hunt getting within 18 yards of this guy...had to crawl on my belly like a reptile for an hour and a half...had a stiff breeze in my favor...scores 151, what a hunt!


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

*My buddy's first wallhanger...*

Shot during our second snowfall of the season in weather that would have kept most people out of the woods. 15 yars through the heart. WAY TO GO LYNN!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Indiana doe:thumbs_up


----------



## harv06 (Jun 19, 2009)

2009 Pa Archery Buck


----------



## SPIGEEZ (Oct 8, 2003)

*Ulster 8 pt.*

This is my NY 8 pt. form an Oct 17 evening hunt. Shot with my old '04 Xtec at 62 lbs. Rage 2 blade, 20 yard shot, moving quickly.

Deer dressed out at 170 lbs. Sorry no smile...I did quite a bit that night honestly.


----------



## txbh27/50 (Oct 10, 2009)

congrats, and great story


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i shot this doe at 20 yards this morning. i had to track her and had no choice but to do the finishing shot at 62 yards.








Tony


----------



## hoytarchery88 (Oct 26, 2009)

great pics. ive got nothing so far. by the way, how do u get the things on the bottum o the posts where people have the equipment they use


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Couple days ago. The pre rut is on here in central MN and this guy was freshening up a scrape and tearing up a Balsam tree right before going down.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

A 6-pt buck I shot on October 24th, 2009. Notice the Slayer Extreme, my favorite bow of all time.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

eastern ohio buck


----------



## 1ton0fun (Jan 14, 2008)

My friend shot this elk on opening day, spotted him in the spotting scope and put the stalk on him. First time my buddy has ever elk hunted and shot this 6pt on opening day.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

CT doe....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Indiana double


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Fall turkey, Indiana last day of season


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Indiana double


oh man those does are huge. look will feed. good eaten right there


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

*Just in time...*

MD requires a second doe before you can take a second buck. This is number 2...just in time for the RUT!


----------



## ArcheryRookie28 (Jun 5, 2006)

Got this buck on October 10, 2009 in Southwestern, PA. I am 20 years old and at college now and this was the first time I got to go out this season. The night before it was raining very hard, and when I woke up at 4:30 it was still raining hard. I got to my stand at 6 am, and sat in the dark and the rain til about 7 when it began to get light out. I hadnt been to that stand since last gun season but it sits on about a 30 yard opening right in the middle of some thick brush where about 3 trails intersect and come together. as soon as it began to get light i grabbed my bow off my tree hanger and set it on my lap just to be ready. i had noticed a small trail off to my left that came right through the brush and i remember thinking to myself that deer probably use that trail frequently. well, at about 7:45 i saw a few deer trotting away from me about 90 yards in front and to the left of me. i still dont know where they came from, but i got prepared because i thought they might be circling around and come through the brush on the trail i had noticed. sure enough, about 5-10 minutes later this buck, leading two other bucks, walk right to my treestand on that exact trail. the other two bucks were definitly younger and smaller, and they ended up running out in front of me at about 10 yards. i had to sit very still because they had a suspicion that i was in the tree, considering the fact i was only about 11 feet up. however, they never spooked, and this buck walked slowly out in front of me at about 12 yards broadside. even though the other deer knew something was there, i said to myself, well its now or never. i didnt even have a chance to stand up, so i drew my bow. none of them spooked, so i brought my pin down on his shoulder, and at 7:55 am i shot him right through the shoulder. the shot was a little forward, so i didnt get much penetration, but it was still in a deadly spot, and i watched him run off into the woods. i was so excited i couldnt stop shaking for almost the entire half hour i sat in the stand after i shot him. when i climbed down i couldnt find any blood, so i walked on the trail i watched him take after i shot him. i found him dead about 70 yards from my stand and i saw him before i ever found any blood. about 10 yards before where he finally laid down there was blood everywhere, but none before that. he is a 7 point buck with no brow tines and we estimated him to weigh about 160-170 pounds. i never found my arrow, but when we were butchering him we found about 4 inches of my arrow and my broadhead burried in his shoulder. this was my first deer with a bow, and my first buck ever. i only wish someone could have been there to experience it with me, but either way; i'll never forget that day, and i'll always be proud of that deer.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Got this one this morning at 9:30.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is my Oct.24th WI 10pt. Had a little buck chase a doe by me and then they made all kinds of commotion in a thicket so I used their commotion to get real aggresive/challenging with my grunts. He came in and hung up in the brush. It was a super quiet night and he needed to hear more to commit, so I took my call and started banging and rubbing the tree and knocking bark off, followed by a challenging grunt he decided he needed to kick my butt. Got to try out my new 2010 Dreamseason UF on him that and the slicktrick put him down in 30 yards. Lot of activity that night for 10-24, must be our very low doe ratio.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

*First with a LongBow*

Shot this doe in Michigan on Wednesday evening. She came in with another doe, but she stopped slightly quartering away at 8yds. I was using my Bear Montana 45lb bow with 1916 xx75 shafts and 125gr Magnus Buzz cuts. She ran about 150yds. I was in a tree, about 16ft up.
Ken


----------



## r_murray89 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice lookin deer


----------



## bowtechadmiral2 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Here's my five from Maryland.... Second year bowhunting*

Sorry theres a couple small one's but landowners want them off the property and some from MD public land. Bow: Martin Warthog, which I got from a trade off here Rage 3 blade broadheads


----------



## Quigly (May 29, 2009)

bowtechadmiral2 said:


> Sorry theres a couple small one's but landowners want them off the property and some from MD public land. Bow: Martin Warthog, which I got from a trade off here Rage 3 blade broadheads
> 
> Nothing to be sorry for..... Just wack em' & stack em'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Does*

Small does taste better then one old doe and at least I dont see any buttons.


----------



## truth2 (Jul 20, 2008)

SPIGEEZ said:


> This is my NY 8 pt. form an Oct 17 evening hunt. Shot with my old '04 Xtec at 62 lbs. Rage 2 blade, 20 yard shot, moving quickly.
> 
> Deer dressed out at 170 lbs. Sorry no smile...I did quite a bit that night honestly.


*You do know Rage Broadheads are illegal for big game in NY !!*


----------



## Shooter2222 (Jul 10, 2005)

truth2 said:


> *You do know Rage Broadheads are illegal for big game in NY !!*


MODERATORS PLEASE ERASE MY POST WHEN YOU FIND (and hopefully the previous post I'm quoting) - NOT TRYING TO HI-JACK THE THREAD, but thought I'd help SPIGEEZ out since he basically got called out. 

Actually, Rage 2-blades are legal in NY, truth2. The barbed law is for broadheads upon removal.


----------



## southpawhunter (Aug 29, 2003)

*2009 Success*

10/30/09 NC Harvest.


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

My halloween buck


----------



## LpWestchesterNy (Nov 1, 2004)

*My 1st buck in 2 yrs*

I had a lousy season last year. This year is great! 3 week-ends = 3 deers.

2 does and then this nice 10 pointer. He has a broken tine, but it still looks nice. This is my 3 buck so far and my best. I shot him on Fri Oct 30 at 5:30pm. He was cruising toward a feeding area. He piled up after 45 yrds.

On Sunday, I have just seen the biggest deer of my life. A HUGE 10 pointer. I hope that I come back and post a picture of him this year...


----------



## Fletch NY (Sep 23, 2008)

truth2 Rage 2 blade are not illegal the 3 blade are in NY. Know what your talking about especially with that BOLD statement! lol


----------



## Fletch NY (Sep 23, 2008)

Taken 10/31/09 evening 
Onondaga County New York
8 point with a kicker
173 pounds dressed weight
Weight estimator puts live weight at 218 pounds
Diamond Marquis Bow
Rage 2 blade










I have been in deer thick all week 27 deer sighted from stand in last 7 days. I have passed up a 1.5 year old 3 point twice and a 1.5 year old 7 and a couple fawns. The spot I am hunting has dog problems. The last two evenings I have had 2 dogs chase a deer by my watch. But I have been seeing deer so I never know what is coming and hoping the dogs do not screw this spot up. I was in stand at about 4pm and as pattern nothing going on until close to 5:30. At 5:40 this guy came in to the right of me and cut behind me about 50 yards out. I can called him a couple times and he would stop for a minute and the continue on. The third time I hit the can the wind kicked up and something startled him and he spun around and took a couple bounds back the way he came. He then cut right up my side at about 25 yards and when he went behind a cluster of trees I came to full draw. As he cleared the tree he turned a bit towards me and at 18 yards I buried the arrow in his shoulder right into the boiler. He spun and took off and I heard the crash when he fell out of sight. I only waited maybe 5 minutes due to I knew he was smoked. He went around 80 to 100 yards and piled up. He is a big bodied deer and dressed out weight was 173 pounds on the scales. He is either a monster bodied 2.5 year old or a 3.5 with a sub rack. I am very happy with him he is a pig! 

Nothing like being up to you elbows in blood in the middle of the dark on halloween night!! 

I have seen 27 deer this week which is good for here. Seeing rubs and scrapes pop up this week but no chasing and not any reaction to calls yet. 
__________________


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

truth2 said:


> *you do know rage broadheads are illegal for big game in ny !!*


*incorrect!!!!!!*

:d


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

My 2009 year in review

8pt, 25yds, PSE Dream Season HF @ 60#-30", Gold Tip XT's, Rocky 100g Snypers, Spott Hogg Right On.











23# Merriam Eastern Cross, 22yds, PSE Dream Season HF @ 60#-30", Gold Tip XT's, Rocket 100g Hammerheads, Spott Hogg Right On.











22.5# Merriam Eastern Cross, 25yds, PSE Dream Season HF @ 60#-30", Gold Tip XT's, Rocket 100g Hammerheads, Spott Hogg Right On.











23# Eastern 18yds, PSE Dream Season HF @ 60#-30", Gold Tip XT's, Rocket 100g Hammerheads, Spott Hogg Right On.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mo. 12 point*

40 yard shot rage broad head deer ran 60 yards and crashed


----------



## jonsfirsthoyt (Sep 12, 2009)

well after 7 years i have finally got my first bow buck. i havested a doe when i was 16 but Oct 31st i killed a nice buck. i bought a brand new Turbo Hawk and outfitted it with easton axis arrows and G5 strikers. when i was heading to the stand i kicked out a huge 8. just before i climbed in my stand i kicked another buck out. i climbed in my stand at 2:30pm at 3 the second deer i kicked out walked in. i grunted and bleated and he walked right to me. at 30 yards i put the pin on and let it go. the arrow went just infront of the left shoulder and through the right shoulder the deer ran 30 yards and pilled up. i climbed down found my broken arrow and a spike was standing by the dead buck. this isnt just any spike hes one i have been watching and has a record book 2 in tines. he was goring my buck until i got within 15 yards away. it was a 6 point with a 13 in inside spread.


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Yesterday I took this Indiana Buck, my first antlered deer with the recurve. Passed this guy last November as a 4 year old and now at 5 he only grew a larger body. 14 yard shot with Black Widow Takedown, Traditional Only shafts with 125 Magnus Snuffers. He was tending a doe. More pics can be found on the 2009 Traditional Archery forum showcase.


----------



## Indiana Buckeye (Nov 3, 2009)

dang. nice deer


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

The first one is an 11 point that I got on Oct. 27th.

and the second one is a 9 point that I got on Nov. 1st

My first 2 deer with the G5's and FOBs!!


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

what boys and i have shot this yr so far mostly yearlings boys arent picky. wont evean put a dent in the deer pop around here. i took a the basket rack 7pt and yearling doe. daughters boy friend took nice 10pt. my son and his best friend took the rest does and a botten buck.


----------



## CCWhitetail (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, here are mine so far:





















*Maryland Sika Deer*


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is My buck taken 10/17/2009 230lbs. dressed estimated score of 160"+


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

shot at 103pm cruising yesterday.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

300# Black Bear, Arkansas, Mathews DXT!!!


----------



## Indiana Buckeye (Nov 3, 2009)

call this guy in and shot him at about 20 yards. field dressed weight was 220 and the rough green score was 154 net.


----------



## SPIGEEZ (Oct 8, 2003)

truth2 said:


> *You do know Rage Broadheads are illegal for big game in NY !!*


*You're dead wrong, but you probably won't check this thread again to figure it out. 3 blade Rage are banned in NY.*

To the rest of the guys looking out for me...Thanks guys and congrats on some beautiful whitetails.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

shot 10/31/09.he weighed 250lbs and scored 143 2/8".killed on Louisiana!!


----------



## Main Beam (Aug 28, 2007)

*Novemer 2nd Buck*










25 yard shot. The GrizzTrick put him to the ground in 70 yards. I watched the blood pump out of him and watched him go down. Green gross score of 153", net 147". He weighed in at 201.5# field dressed.


----------



## artomcaller (Aug 29, 2006)

*Our Arkansas harvest so far this year...*

I got this doe on the morning of Oct. 10th with my 60# Diamond Marquis, Victory HV arrow and G5 striker. I double lunged her and she slid home after running about 30 yards.










This is my first buck with a bow. I took him on the morning of Oct. 17th, the opener for muzzleloading here in the natural state. Heard him grunt in the brush and I put the primos can to work. He walked out at 17 yards, which I mistaked for 20+ yards. He dropped when I released and I just knew I had spined him so I quickly put another one in him to finish the job. Got him with my Diamond Marquis.










My wife, redneckgirl, hunted the same stand where I got my buck that afternoon on Oct. 17th and had three come up the trail at 16 yards. She mistakenly shot a nubbin head for a doe with her 40# Mathews Ignition, Beman ICS arrow and Sonic broadhead. She was happy to get him though, since she didn't get anything last year.










My cousin got his first deer with a bow the morning of Oct. 17th on a farm he hunts. He smacked this doe with his new 60# Martin Moab, Victory Arrow and Shuttle-T broadhead. She piled up within sight and now he is HOOKED!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

*taken 11/3/09*

Last year I passed a couple just under 130" waiting on something bigger and ended up eating my tag. I had decided to eat it again this year if I didn't get a shot at either something above mid 130's or at least 4 1/2. This guy meets both of those. Very happy to have gotten him, but we are only allowed to take one buck in KY and I don't have the extra funds or time this year to travel out of state. Oh well, I'm not complaining. Just hate to see my season over and the best action is still to come. I still have a couple of doe tags, but think I will wait till December to try and take them. I think I will go out tomorrow and take only a camera since I'm on vacation this week. 

Elite Z-28 66# 28", Fuse vertex 2-piece, Sword 3rd plane .010 pins, Scott wildcat release, CX maxima 250's, 100gr. SlickTrick mags, Firenocks. Gross 147 1/2", 42 1/2" mass.


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

bowtechadmiral2 said:


> Sorry theres a couple small one's but landowners want them off the property and some from MD public land. Bow: Martin Warthog, which I got from a trade off here Rage 3 blade broadheads


Like I always say, the small one are better tasting and harder targets. And if you ever need someone to help thining out the doe herd, let me know.


----------



## Ranger Link (Sep 11, 2009)

I harvested my first Whiteltail with a bow this past week. Just a small spike, but a trophy to me. Back in 2007 I harvested somew piogs and in 2006 I harvested a Buffalo. Hopefully I will get some more deer.


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

here is mine, he was a really nice 9 before he got all busted up a week before he walked by my stand. The biggest deer I ever got with a bow(by 1 2/8") dressed out at 187. 50 yard shot, 150 or so yard recovery with rage 2 blade.


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

Ranger Link said:


> I harvested my first Whiteltail with a bow this past week. Just a small spike, but a trophy to me. Back in 2007 I harvested somew piogs and in 2006 I harvested a Buffalo. Hopefully I will get some more deer.


I bet that buffalo fed you until this year also..congrats on the spike, the first is always the most memorable i think.


----------



## 3-D (Jan 22, 2004)

*2009 Pa archery buck*

First day of archery in PA


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Big 8 taken on public land in pa on nov2 09' 
green scored 149"
field dressed 190 lbs


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Now that is a hoggg

nice!


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

I was hunting a ground blind in a great spot without any good trees to hang a stand. didn't see any bucks moving until 8am. 3 bucks moved within a 15 minute time frame. the last was the tight buck i've been hunting all season. about 15 yards outside the blind I could barely see him through a cracked window. drew before he got to my open window and shot him quartering away at about 25yrds and he didn't make it 50 yards. very excited about this buck because of his unique tight rack and inward facing tines. guessed him mid 150's scored way more than I had ever thought 164! couldn't believe it, had to re-add. good tine lengths and with main beam lengths of 25" helps. I'm also very fortunate to have tagged out this early because I'm going to be a new daddy in 2 days!! good luck everyone!


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

Double congrats to you AAarcher! Awesome buck and about to be a new daddy...best year of your life!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Rut N Hard (Oct 17, 2006)

*Doe*

Shot this doe on Nov 5th Slick tricks did there job. http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss352/kylemiller31/028-1.jpg


----------



## LoweBow (Jan 31, 2006)

12 hours on stand Nov 3 pays off. 147" rough/Gross. Long history w/ this deer. 53# Black Widow.


----------



## totalcomfort (Jul 29, 2007)

*my best deer in my life so far*

Arkansas public land deer.Had to drag this beast 1/2 mile over a mountain worth the effort!!


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

November 09 CA Blacktail:


----------



## norcalray (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing animal! What zone? :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nov 5 9:45 am came down a path I layed a scent trail down shot him sitting on my bucket at 10 yards he stopped to smell a scent wick I had placed and made a great shot on this Pennsylvania 8 point on public ground.... and yes I pulled my kids from school to partake in the recovery of this deer...The love it as much as I do...Thanks so much...Joe
y


----------



## patrkyhntr37 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Shot on nov 4 biggest bow buck to date. any ideas on score?*


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

Nov 2nd little bit of ground shrinkage but works for me. Bear truth and muzzy's. liver hit only went 50 yards.


----------



## sbarnes489 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Nov 7th in MI*

Got this guy on Nov 7th. 15 yards away and he was getting ready to run. Now it's time to find the big one.


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

*Here's mine!*

-Taken @ 4:00 pm 11/05 at 7 yds. 

- 125 yd. recovery


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

11/07/09 - 10 am and hot out


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

*ks public land buck 11/6/09*

here is my 2009 kansas public land buck shot on 11/7/09


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

here is another shot of him


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is my first buck with a bow. He may not be a monster to a lot of ya'll but he is as good as any 10 point to me!!!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> Here is my first buck with a bow. He may not be a monster to a lot of ya'll but he is as good as any 10 point to me!!!!


congrats on the deer..awesome..:thumbs_up


----------



## Holzy (Aug 5, 2004)

143" 10 point shot Nov. 4th in Missouri. Two blade Rage, double lunged and still went 200 yards....one tough sucker!!


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nov 5 @ last light. First time on stand this season.


----------



## bowtechboy62 (Mar 7, 2008)

Shot this on Nov. 7th. Rough Scored him at 152. Good main beams and 10 inch tines all around. Thats my 5th one in 5 years. The others are in the following thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1059483


----------



## CCWhitetail (Jun 15, 2009)

I got another one.
70 lb. Maryland Free Roaming Public Land Sika Stag


----------



## J8 10-27 (Sep 21, 2005)

*11/08/09 Buck*

This one came by at 8:30 in the morning. 12 yard shot with an approximate 30 yard recovery. He was a 12 point, but broke the left G4 at the base.


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*2009 KS Mulie*

Shot on 11-7


----------



## J_WEEKS (Mar 11, 2009)

*Wisconsin archery aeason for my wife and I*

My wife sara shot her bruiser on October 8 (168 7/8", 215 lbs dressed) and I bagged mine on Nov 3 (129 4/8", 165 lbs dressed).


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

*Missouri archery buck*

Shot Nov. 3rd, recovered Nov. 5th. Gross score = 170 7/8", net score = 167 3/4"

Story about hunt and recovery can be read here -> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1057739


----------



## B0WMaDnE$$ (Nov 9, 2009)

MKNOX ill be getting one of those this up coming year. I cant wait


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Ohio buck*

Here is my Ohio buck he was a fall back buck after my buddy killed the 160" plus buck I was targeting for this year. Not to shabby rough scored him at 152.


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Got this guy off public ground this morning at 8:10. Came trotting in and I stopped him at 30 yards, just made it out of sight when he went down but I heard him plow a couple trees. Trykon/Tekan II combo did the job today, get out there fellas its getting going! Don't know if his chipped brow will make it to the score sheet but I say hes an 8...


----------



## David Wallen (Jun 9, 2007)

*November 7th KY Buck Down!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

*Mid-West Pope and Young*

11.5.09, PSE X-Force with Muzzy MX-4. Walked in to put up stand in an awesome area, but to hot to follow through. Seen deer movement through some cedar trees and decided put the stalk on it. Stalked 20 yards and heard leaves rustling toward me. Got on my knees and got ready......OMG, SHOOT!!!! Twenty yard shot quartering to me....took out both lungs the long way through, he ran twenty yards and fell right over. I doesn't get any better!!!!!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

.


----------



## JRM6868 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nov.6th 172"


----------



## bucks/bass (Aug 5, 2006)

Shot Nov.9 at 8 yards,was cruising looking for does.


----------



## engholm (Jan 5, 2009)

*black bear 30 yards ak OCT*


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Taken 11/08/09 at 15 yds. Went about 50 yds and piled up. Not nearly as big as some of the bruisers posted here, but he's my biggest with a bow. I love this hobby!!


----------



## RobAlan (Sep 3, 2003)

*Ohio 9pt*

Not the biggest I seen this season, but my luck all season had not been very good. He is still a nice buck and biggest with bow. I'm proud. Takin Nov 10th at 4:38 p.m. Was chasing around a couple doe. Shot at 25 yds, piled up 50 yds later. As i was walking to him a much bigger 12 pt ran 30 yds in front of me chasing the same two does. Oh well. good luck to everyone.


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

*upstate NY buck*

Taken Nov 08..


----------



## BLJ1182 (Feb 5, 2007)

*deer*

Not bad for a NC buck


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Michigan public land buck.......11-6-09 :shade:


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ack said:


> Michigan public land buck.......11-6-09 :shade:


Congrats to you. Great Camo as well.:thumbs_up


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

*My 2*

This one I took with a LB my good friend made me.Its Osage&Bocote with Elk atler handle & tips, 60" 49#@29" shooting a 29.5" 1916 & 150 grn 4 bld Buzz








This one I shot yesterday morning chasing a doe.Black Widow 60" 60#@29" and a 29.5" 2213 with a 150 grn 4 bld Buzz


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*09 Kansas Bowkill*

Not the best deer in kansas but he was mature, teeth wear show over 5.5 years of age. Deer weighed close to 300lb on hoof.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

In order by harvest date:

10/10/09 - KS









10/17/09 - South Dakota









11/7/09 - KS - Third kill from this stand - 
7th weekend in a row hunting and finally sealed the deal. 183 4/8 w/o deductions


























on my car, i built the rack a bit small!


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice Delaware 2.5 8 point with a split brow tine. Called him in with the Buck Roar and shot him at 25 yards.


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

Friday the 13th buck. 20 3/8" inside spread. 10 pointer, rough gross 142 3/8". 215# field dressed. He was a mother to get out of the woods 1/2 mile to the truck.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Public land IL buck... 2 yard shot and 100 yard recovery. Shot was nearly straight down.... full pass through with muzzy MX4 in perfect shape. Also, this was my first kill with the Warthog :thumbs_up

Not my biggest by any means but I'm still proud of him


----------



## spivaroni (Aug 20, 2006)

My first archery Buck, taken 11-7-09 private land in Nebraska. 8 pt. 30 yard shot 30 yard recovery, quartering to threw the heart. Poor photo, all I had was my cell phone.


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

*1st and 2nd buck ever. taken within a week*

buck 1 11-8-09









buck 2 rattled in with buck 1s antlers 11-13-09


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*My 1st turkey with a bow, Rocket Sidewinder*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056066321&postcount=6


----------



## buffalohunter (May 30, 2005)

Took this 10 point this morning. The bucks were really on the move, and this was the closest one. Didn't see any chasing this morning, just running with their noses to the ground. I did see some chasing last Wednesday.


----------



## Rut N Hard (Oct 17, 2006)

*8pt*

Not the biggest dude in the bunch thats for sure but my mathews curse is over the first buck Ive shot since I switched over to Mathews Solocam (reezen)


----------



## bigjon (Sep 26, 2006)

Friday the 13th was unlucky for him. S central KS


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*KS buck*

Shot on 11/12/09, 8 yard shot, 3 yard recovery.

Low book.


----------



## TwoTurkeysDown (Jun 2, 2008)

*208 4/8" Missouri*

I shot this buck on November 5th and recovered it the next day. It was a big-bodied, big racked buck with an inside spread of over 20" and 17 scorable points. A mainframe 10-point with 22" of abornormal points. 

I only had less than an hour to hunt, and had this guy come in during the first minutes of my hunt with his nose to the ground. Amazing story, would love to tell it to everyone.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is my bucks from '09.

Colorado 10/4/09. 152"









Oklahoma 11/10/09 135''


----------



## Thumper (Sep 1, 2009)

Love this Bow!!!!


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Ohio buck*

My first one.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056149721#post1056149721


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

*My DIY Iowa Buck*

18 yard shot, 70 yard recovery, watched him tip over...:shade:









And my 180 lb Iowa doe to leave the buck to doe ratio as I found it.... 33 yard shot out of my double bull, 90 yard recovery


----------



## sweetpea111 (Apr 5, 2009)

I finally was able to take a doe. First with the athens it did its job very well. I hit her in the right shoulder and it stuck in the left one. These bows are awesome. Shot her at 40 yards and she didn't even take a step.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*My Biggest buck ever with a bow*

Full storry can be read here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1057941


----------



## Heater (Jul 29, 2005)

*illinois deer*

Friday the 13th was a great day by the looks of this thread! here is another buck taken on that day.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

North woods manitoba buck, new piece of permission shot during the firearm season, first shooter buck I have seen in 20 hunts, picture taken in my yard, therefore hunter orange was not worn.


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

*texas hogs*

had some good luck last weekend very fun times! :darkbeer:


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

11/14/09


----------



## lenwood17 (Jul 11, 2009)

Shot in Minnesota on October 10th with my new Ross bow!


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

*Illinois 12-point*

November 16. Twelve-point, weighed 270 lbs., green scored right at 170 inches.


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

*2009 whitetail(s)*

Couldn't pass the funky horned buck up.... I think he's COOL... He had 23 scorable points!! Shot the doe with my Dorado recurve, my first traditional kill!! She went 60 yards, heart shot...


----------



## marshman54 (Feb 9, 2007)

A 160 I shoot last night he was lonely and he found an arrow.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

my best buck to date, taken 11-19-09, just before gun season comes in and thins em out


----------



## Heater (Jul 29, 2005)

*My Ohio Buck*

man it has been a great year!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

My NY Bow Buck........










Edit; Bottom pic is NOT my dooryard, but my brother's...I would not be able to handle that CLUTTER!


----------



## TreeBandit (Nov 18, 2008)

My 2009 Mo. buck.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

My son shot this one on 11-11-09


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Forgot to post this.

10/11/09 Black Widow doe.


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Inspiation - Move me brightly*

Glory be to God.
We’ll, I had just climbed into my stand and settled in.
I then started my second prayer. For Gods guidance in making humane harvests and again for him to watch over me as returning safely home to my family is the most important part of my hunt.
I prayed an unusually long time as I was stewing in my juices as work has been hard, more lay-offs, and I’m next inline. I prayed forgiveness for my selfishness as I have so much more than so many. I was only thinking of myself. I must have prayed a long time as when I opened my eyes it took a good several minutes for my eyes to adjust. I began to admire the woods and feel much better, a new outlook of gratitude and I prayed again quickly in thanks.
Not minutes later, a doe trailed by a small buck practically ran to my tree, jumped the fence and stop 15 yards in lane 2. Both perfect broadside opportunities. I chose the doe and landed a very calm shot and placement. Watched my harvest travel and fall within site, a humane harvest.
I must admit, this simple doe to be the best harvest I have ever had, better than my best Buck. This hunt will be the hunting story most shared with my children. The lord, in my selfishness, gave more than I deserve. Wow, God is good. The holy spirit always there.
May we all be safe and be grateful to our wives and family for allowing us time in the woods. Most important, we see to our hearts and be grateful for God’s creation and our gifts he has given us in the woods.
Please be safe and grow faith.

phil


----------



## BrianOnt (Sep 26, 2009)

*2009 Whitetail*

This is my APA King Cobra's first whitetail kill. He just finished making a scrape and walked down the trail to meet my Tightpoint 100gr broadhead. He ran about 75yds and expired. I'm hunting the Niagara Region in Ontario. I've also killed 2 coyotes this year with my King Cobra. I have never seen as many coyotes as I have this year.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

*My sons first deer.*

My 10 year old son shot his first deer today with his bow. Heres a picture of it. I was very proud of him. It was his first shot ever at one. Double lung only went 35 yards.


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*thanks again crackers*

spot and stock buck. he is not the biggest buck but out foxing a 8 1/2 year old deer was great fun. the old dec IV does it again


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

*2009 Season*

Number 2 and 3 for the year. Last day of archery season and I doubled up. Buck and doe 25 minutes apart. He is the biggest deer I have taken but he completed a double with archery tackle. The Athens is stacking them up!!! Two big slick heads and a 10 pointer.


----------



## CCWhitetail (Jun 15, 2009)

Squirrel kill with the long bow.
Still trying for my first trad deer kill.


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

CCWhitetail said:


> Squirrel kill with the long bow.
> Still trying for my first trad deer kill.


Now that is cool. A squirrel is a tuff target for any bow and you did it with a long bow. Good luck going after the whitetail!


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Haven't been on here forever and kinda got out of bow hunting when I was going to school. Tried getting back into the swing of things this year, had some bow issues, and commitment to keeping my shooting sharp.

11/22/09: Had a pretty good buck come in around 7:15. I've seen him probably a half dozen times or more but never close enough to get a shot. For some reason he decided to come in and stand broadside at about 8 yards. Shot him through the heart at 7:20. I thought he was about 165 pounds with 125" of antler.

I was wrong.
Looks like he's going to weigh right around 200 pounds field dressed and a VERY rough score looks to be in the low 150s. By far the best deer I've ever shot.

What a day!


----------



## hog4ever (Nov 24, 2009)

*Kansas Bow Kill*

Awesome Hunt - He was following a doe grunting all the way to the stand. Stopped him at 15yrds. Doubble lung shot. He ran 20 yards stopped and tipped over. Best deer of my life.


----------



## IowaBowHuntr (Nov 25, 2009)

*2nd Slick head*

This is my first successful year of bow hunting and this is Deer Number #2 for the year. My first deer harvest was also a slickhead but much to my dismay the photos are missing. This one was taken 11-14-09 with my Bear Element at 32 yards with a RAGE Broadhead.


----------



## Capt. Eddie (Apr 3, 2009)

My 09 bow buck. He was tending a doe 36 yards out and quartering away. Double lunged him. He went about 40 yards.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

*Maryland Sika*

This ones been a long time coming but it was worth it








Shot with a Bear Game Over and a 125 grain 4 blade Magnus Buzzcut (4th deer with the same head) at 15 yards and was able to watch him go down.


----------



## toddlee0617 (Jul 30, 2008)

*13 Point*




























My 2009 Bow Kill, Lake of the Ozarks, MO....Got it on the day before Gun Season Opened....13 point......No Score Yet.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Falcon Ohio Buck*

Hunted Southeast Ohio early October and took this Buck with my CPOneida Falcon.


----------



## glpoe1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Hogzilla strikes again, but man survives!*

OK, their I was staring in the eyes of a born killer HOG, just knowing that I would neve see my loving wife again. So quickly I drew my bow and just before I was gored beyond recocnition I slayed the mighty charging beast. And that is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Bowtech_Fan (Apr 30, 2009)

opening day doe







small 8


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

*Satisfied 2009*

2009 started out good with a spring black bear hunt in New Bruinswick... first black bear June 18th

November 7th 10 pt... Kansas has been good to me!


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Pa. 8pt I took on Nov. 13th. 10yd shot and dropped within 40yds. Shot with a 52# Black Widow t/d recurve and a 2018 Legacy tipped with a 2bl Magnus Stinger


----------



## Richgecm (Dec 21, 2007)

*2009 Success*

Eau Claire, WI.

Doe September 30

Buck November 16

Slept in. Climbed into my stand at 10:45am, this guy walked down the ridge at 11:00am and bedded in a thick brush pile only 30 yards from me. Grunted and doe cannned at him a couple times, but he could care less. Only option was to wait him out. Wind swirled a couple times, but he never knew I was there. He finally stood up at 4:45pm....6 HOURS LATER....and started to walk away the same way he came in. Fortunately for me, I had time (6 hours) to find small shooting lanes through the brush if he decided to pull a stunt like that. He stepped in one, and I leaned tight on my tree harness off the edge of my stand, contorted my body around the tree, and I sent one flying. I didn't stare him down for six hours to watch him walk away. Made an awesome shot, and he died 20 yards from where I shot him. Best day all year.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

freezer meat


----------



## Bassman1969 (Dec 24, 2008)

*1st deer this year!*

I finally got a big juicy doe!

But do not know how to post pictures!


----------



## ADAMSFAMILY (Aug 31, 2009)

*Public land il. Pope&young*


----------



## Cibert (Mar 10, 2004)

*Blacktail*

Thanksgiving Blacktail in the freezer.Martin Pantera,Magnus Stingers gt 55-75 did the deal.


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

Recovery pic. Ohio- October 15th
[URL="http://







[/URL]

21 scoreable points. Shot him at 10 yards with a Bowtech Patriot, NAP Nightmare broadhead.
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

*Doe double!*

Both came into a doe bleat at 330 in afternoon..Spitfire 100 grn. and a Rocket Steelhead XL 100 used. 1 dropped on spot, 2nd dropped within eyesight at 50 yrds. Nov.25th


----------



## SKbowhunter (Mar 29, 2008)

When the buck tags are gone it is time to look for other entertainment.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Richgecm said:


> Eau Claire, WI.
> 
> Doe September 30
> 
> ...


Nice story Rich and an awsome 10 pt to boot sumtimes you have to go into overtime to get a crack at the big ones since they dont like to play by the rules.


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

man there sure some incredible deer posted here!! cheers to all!! :darkbeer:


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

man some real nice deer!!!


----------



## Silage_Man26 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love lookin at this thread.. This is my fav one, and the one i look forward to checking each time i sign in.. 

Good Job guys some awesome deer


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

jhdeerjh said:


> Number 2 and 3 for the year. Last day of archery season and I doubled up. Buck and doe 25 minutes apart. He is the biggest deer I have taken but he completed a double with archery tackle. The Athens is stacking them up!!! Two big slick heads and a 10 pointer.


I had a typo this was suppose to say this isn't the biggest deer I have taken. I am proud I completed the double though!


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nov. 5, first time on stand this season. Come in to a White Oak tree at last light. The Bowtech Liberty was smooth and accurate.


----------



## LpWestchesterNy (Nov 1, 2004)

*4th doe - a grandma 8 1/2 yrs old...*

I got my 5th deer this week-end (4 does + 1 buck). She came by my stand at about 15 yrds but saw me. She had no idea what I was (I love my predator camo) and decided to slowly move back from where she came. She turned around at about 30 yrds to take another look at me. I double lunged her at 32 yrds - she ran for 35 yrds and fell down.

NY state DEP runs in my county, due to over population, a program where they give 1 either-sex tag in exchange for a doe head. I droped her head off at the NY state biologist. He aged her and assessed that she was 8.5 yrs old... never taken a deer that old.

Here she goes:


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Michigan buck from Nov. 29. Shot at 57 yards with my DXT, Slick Trick 1" broadhead. 240# on the hoof, 196" dressed. Aged at 5 1/2 +. Scored right at 120". After processing, found the unopened Rage I shot at this same deer last year on Dec. 7. No wonder I didn't find blood! A year long mystery solved, and a tremendous trophy headed for the wall!
Pictures were taken by my good friend Vince at Timeless Expressions Photography, PearsonShooter here on AT.


----------



## Rassmo (Nov 30, 2008)

*2nd buck of the season*

Got my 2nd buck of the season November 27. It was a real case of Deja Vu as I was in the same stand November 21 when I shot the 1st buck of this season. I first saw him about 80 yards away in same area as the 1st buck. He started to leave in same direction as the 1st buck. I grunt called, did the buck growl and even snort wheeze same as the 1st buck and he ignored it the same as the before. He started to leave then reconsidered just like before. Came down the same path as the other buck and I shot him within 10 feet of where I shot the 1st one. He also went about 50 yards before piling up just like last before. The only difference is this buck had some ground shrinkage. I coulda swore he was bigger. 
1st pic is Nov.27 - 120 2/8 gross.
2nd pick is Nov. 21 - 151 4/8 gross.


----------



## marpy (Aug 7, 2006)

*2009 ohio whitetail fayette co.*

Shot this buck on nov 11 6:43 am was in my stand about ten minutes.Walked down same trail i entered my stand on thank god for scentblocker. 25 yard shot with a truth2 and 2 blade rage.He couldnt hold it....


----------



## SkinnyPete (Dec 3, 2009)

*Oregon Pronghorn*

I spent 5 years trying to draw this tag, I finally got it, and worked hard to make the most of it! I have wanted to hunt speed goats since I was little, and after years of trying to get drawn, a 5 hour drive eatch way, scouting every waterhole in my area, patterning a few shooter bucks, 3 days in a sweltering blind fighting the stomach flu, I earned this big boy, and wouldn't have changed a thing! :wink: 38yds, 28.5" Easton FMJ 400, Montec 100, Reflex Growler at 70# he didn't go 75yds. This is my first antelope ever, I couldn't be happier!15" horn length with 6-1/4" bases,6-1/2" Prongs. :teeth:


----------



## REDTEXAS (Jun 16, 2009)

*extended archery elk*

2009 extended archery bull elk shot with x-force hf 80lb gold tip prohunter trufire switchblade broadhead
shot at 65 yds elk ran 100ft and died with in seconds
very exciting even though he broke his antler


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

*Bow Buck*

Shot this guy at 0737 today. I was on the ground, no blind, just a 3-D leafy suit and behind a huge tulip tree. Shot was 28 yards angled away with a 100 gr. Slick Trick.


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

My 09 Kentucky archery buck 138" killed on the second day of season


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Doe taken on one of our UBNJ deer management hunts. All the meat from her will be going to a food bank to help the less fortunate.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally got my first deer yesterday. Shot was at 30 yards and my Omen sent my muzzy right through. I shattered one rib going in and completely sliced another going out. The shot was slightly quartering towards me and the deer made it less than 50 yards. The FOB marked the spot where the deer was and I was able to find blood and my arrow, not that I needed to.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Last day bowkill in Western NY










Happy Landowner


----------



## cablebandit (Dec 2, 2009)

Not big by any means but this is my first archery deer. 10 yard shot. She ran maybe 30 yards.


----------



## jeffrey1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*2009 Iowa Bow Tag Filled*

Shot November 5th in Guthrie County, Iowa. Clean and wide ten point.


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

*Dropped him where he stood*

Harvested this little 8 point (I say little becuase he's about a third the size of the Big 8 I shot last year; my first) Sunday Nov 29, 2009 from a tree stand literally 200 yrds from my back door. Yeah, I'm blessed to have the opportunity. Spine shot above the pocket with a lucky ricochet thru the left lung (he was a little closer than I thought). Anyway, he dropped right where he stood which was convenient (didn't have to worry about tracking him thru a neighbors yard). Field dressed him, had the boys bring the wheel barrel, got him in the garage and went to church! One more tag to fill before 1/15/2010.


----------



## TnHunter619 (Oct 14, 2009)

*22 yards*


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Battledrum said:


> Michigan buck from Nov. 29. Shot at 57 yards with my DXT, Slick Trick 1" broadhead. 240# on the hoof, 196" dressed. Aged at 5 1/2 +. Scored right at 120". After processing, found the unopened Rage I shot at this same deer last year on Dec. 7. No wonder I didn't find blood! A year long mystery solved, and a tremendous trophy headed for the wall!
> Pictures were taken by my good friend Vince at Timeless Expressions Photography, PearsonShooter here on AT.


Oh please! Don't mention an unopened Rage broadhead. Some of the guys here will absolutely convulse.


----------



## CPMike (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickG (Oct 16, 2002)

*late archery season Oregon blacktail buck*

I got this guy 3 times on trail cam the week before I got him. I knew he was the one. It was late enough in the season I was going to shoot anything and luckily he showed first.


----------



## CalBowGuide (Nov 29, 2009)

*First Big Hogs of 09*

I guide for Running Wild Guide Service out of Sonoma County CA.
This day I was hunting for myself. Sometime it comes back around.
TJ


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

Wheres Tators Yote at?


----------



## grouper (Sep 13, 2005)

*Louisiana Swamp Buck*

Got this LA swamp buck on 12-10-09. Few trail cam pics of the deer. Must have damaged the rack in Velvet.


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

*holy cow!*



double o said:


> Third day of E. NC season.
> 
> Small 8


what a hole! what type of bh?


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

I got lucky this year got my first deer and another in PA and im so thankful for all the good info from everyone here at AT and for the yangulas for inviteing me to camp for a week of hunting

I got my first deer a 6 point here in ohio it was a beautiful 6 i could not ask for a better first deer and the second deer was a nice PA 8 point mountain deer with a rifle but i figured i would still share it with you guys thanks again


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Fall turkey... 20lb 10.5" beard. 30yds


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

z28melissa said:


> Fall turkey... 20lb 10.5" beard. 30yds


wow- nice bird! thanks for giving us "the bird" btw

(hot and shoots an Elite! :zip: )


----------



## ad-man (Sep 3, 2008)

keep filling the freezer.


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

Its a hoyt dippy



b_vanfossen said:


> wow- nice bird! thanks for giving us "the bird" btw
> 
> (hot and shoots an Elite! :zip: )


----------



## 1iarrowking (Sep 6, 2002)

Not the wall hanger I was hoping for but on the last day of the regular archery season it was time to shoot. The extra hole in his head looks like a birth defect since it is smooth and the skin and hair went down to the membrane in his nostril.


----------



## hunterace (Dec 7, 2009)

*my 2009 buck*

i shot this buck nov. 1 in the am, called him in using bleats and tending grunts. this is the best buck i've taken so far, first P&Y. got a nice 12 pointer in gun season too so this was my best year ever.


----------



## txsbowhunter (Nov 9, 2009)

squirrel with the good ol judo point ... 25 yard shot right in the vitals ... not that it matters haha ...


----------



## straightshot101 (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=418&pictureid=2303

first turkey with a bow

http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=418&pictureid=2302


----------



## spot/stalk (Dec 16, 2009)

Great picks everyone!


----------



## jessp (Aug 15, 2005)

*2009 Archery Doe: Louisiana*

My success so far... hopefully more to come.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

my 09 Kansas buck. shot him coming back from the fields about 100 yards from his bedroom.


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

View attachment 686483

View attachment 686482


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

That is some awsome mass, and those brow tines are out of this world. Great deer.


----------



## jpov22 (Aug 7, 2007)

Heater said:


> man it has been a great year!


where in Ohio?


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Western Illinois 8 Pointer. Schuyler Co. Shot on 12/2/09 at 8:30 am on the button. Double lung shot, 37 yards. Shot with my '07 Bowtech Guardian, 60# @ 29" Draw, Easton Axis SST 400 (368 gr), 85 gr. G5 Montec Broadhead.


----------



## 20dollar (Jan 2, 2005)

*"The Randy Moore Buck" 13points230lbs*

morning of December 16, Bow kill public land in Alabama. Tinks 69 and Matthews.  exactly where he got it :zip::zip::zip:


----------



## wvtruth (Feb 8, 2008)

West Virginia buck from a bow hunting only county.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

*November 5th*

Shot Nov. 5th Central Ohio.


----------



## kwanjangnihm (Aug 29, 2009)

*8 Pt*

Let the air outta this 8 pt on Oct 29th! :darkbeer:

Alien X put the smackdown on him!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Ended my season with this buck shot nov 24, not my largest but could be the oldest deer I have killed.


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

Finally got it done with the Alphamax. Shot this old nanny doe with a G5 Tekan at 40 yards. I couldn't see the impact point very well, but I thought I had spined her because she went down all stiff-legged like a box of rocks. She fell behind a tree so I couldn't get another shot from the tree. I lowered my bow, unclipped from the safety harness, and climbed down as quickly and safely as I could. Walked up and put another arrow through the boiler room before going back to pack my stuff up and give her time to expire. When I got her back to the truck, I realized my first shot had actually hit her just a little forward, just below the shoulder joint. It broke her leg, I got about 8 inches of penetration, and she would have died from the first shot, but I'm glad I was able to get another arrow in her quickly.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

2009 Southern Ontario Buck
Dec. 13/09
Mathews Reezen 7.0
Rage 3 blades
Beman MFX 400's with Quickspins









Matt


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*Idaho Late Season Turkey hunt*

Only two of them are mine. Great hunt and great friends, four of us took 8 birds.


----------



## MR-X-RING (Jul 27, 2003)

*2009 mule deer*








Spot and stalk Nanton Alberta Canada raw 169" 4x4
Hoyt Alpha 32 Muzzy 75gr st axis 10yd track


----------



## S.C.Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Good Ol Trophy doe...*

Does had been out smarting me on a small peice of proper i hunt right in the suburbs my home town. She finally hung around long enough for me to stick her. 35 yard shot through the neck dropped he in her tracks. she was estimated at being over 5years old. i believe the ol lead does are just as hard to take as some bucks but that is just my opinion. first pic is from my few in tree stand second pic is when i got down to gt here at dark. sorry if pics are clear they were taken with my phone


----------



## S.C.Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*deer?*



S.C.Hunter said:


> Does had been out smarting me on a small peice of proper i hunt right in the suburbs my home town. She finally hung around long enough for me to stick her. 35 yard shot through the neck dropped he in her tracks. she was estimated at being over 5years old. i believe the ol lead does are just as hard to take as some bucks but that is just my opinion. first pic is from my few in tree stand second pic is when i got down to gt here at dark. sorry if pics are clear they were taken with my phone


The deer is the white speck in the first pic between the trees.


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

*here are mine for the season*

2 of them are with my vectrix, one with my rem 700, and one with my xbow. the first small doe was shot on the second day of the season and was my first deer with a bow. it actually ran towards the stand once it was hit and dropped right at the bottom of my stand. got the one with the xbow this afternoon. i actually thought it was a doe when it came in but it was a button buck. had a 36 yard quartering away shot, and it droped in its tracks like it was shot with a rifle. been my best season so far but i still have till jan 31. going to try to go out again in the afternoon tomorrow:wink:
srkundell


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

cablebandit said:


> Not big by any means but this is my first archery deer. 10 yard shot. She ran maybe 30 yards.


got my first with a bow to this year and it was small, but i am as proud of it as i would be with any big buck. size dont matter for a first


----------



## aa2tn (Apr 9, 2006)

*09 Archery*

My 15th bow kill and my best so far. Taken 11/16/09 on my own land I just bought in September. Grossed 147+ 20" inside spread. Hoyt Trykon, Axis full metal jacket arrows, montec 125 gr heads. 20yard shot, he ran 70yds, saw him crash from the stand ......


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Watched this guy all season nearly every day, he finally gave me a shot!! 33yds double lung. Went down at 80yds... couldn't have gone smoother! He's no monster but he's my first and what a relief when I finally sealed the deal :darkbeer: 
The Kobalt @45lbs and slicktricks did the job :thumb:


----------



## Willcifer13 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Smaller Ohio 8*

I've seen way bigger bucks where I've been hunting and I've shot way bigger bucks. But, I'm really happy with this late December buck.


----------



## camerongood (Dec 3, 2009)

*First buck with a bow*

Shot this buck in early October in Maryland. I have killed plenty of doe's, but this is the first decent buck that has come withing bow range!


----------



## camerongood (Dec 3, 2009)

*Merry Christmas from Nature!*

I have seen this deer on multiple occasions, but he has never given me a shot. I even watched as he bred a doe in early November. Christmas Eve he meandered around my stand for 1.5 hours before giving me a shot right before dark. I had 3 other bucks with busted racks come by, plus a very large 5-pt with at least a 16 inch spread (that I can't wait to see next year!). This is my first buck with my new Hoyt Katera (Thanks Scottie!) and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

Day after Christmas hunt..been passing the does up all season waiting on that big buck...couldn't pass her up today....sorry for the poor cell phone pic...lol


----------



## NCHNTR (Oct 4, 2009)

*few from this year*


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*mohawk bear*

Shot this bear 2nd night of my hunt at Whitesands camp in Savant lake Ontario. Class act guide and outfitter. I help him advertise his hunts here on AT. 18 tard shot. 23 yard recovery. We will actually have footage of 2 kills from that trip in our classy ad.


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

My daughter Courtney. 20yd shot Mathews DXT axis arrows and rocky mountain broadheads. Buck only went 60yds.


----------



## tiburon88 (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

MJewell said:


> 2009 Southern Ontario Buck
> Dec. 13/09
> Mathews Reezen 7.0
> Rage 3 blades
> ...


i don't think you cut far enough up the neck....try to go to the jaw next time...lol nice buck man!


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Indiana Nov 8th, 2009 11pt 157 2/8 gross, Mathews Switchback 37 yard shot


----------



## tacogrande (Dec 20, 2009)

Nebraska, Nov 12


----------



## Will Hunt 4Food (Apr 22, 2009)

By far my best deer with a bow. Taken in Mississippi on 12/27 (during rifle season) on a small 36 acre piece of property. I've taken much bigger with a rifle, but I'm waaaaay more proud of this deer than any other!!

18 yard shot, ran about 60 yards where I saw him fall. Mathews Monster and Grim Reaper broadhead. So excited, I had trouble climbing out of the tree. I love this stuff!!


----------



## SAMSAM (Dec 11, 2008)

*new years day double*

#s 4&5 on the season, its been a great first archery season, sorry for the crappy phone pics


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a great year. In January I shot a P&Y coues in Mexico. In August I shot a 74" antelope in Wyoming. In September I shot a 344" elk in Arizona and a 181" Canada moose in Alberta. It was my best year by far.


----------



## Toad270 (Feb 11, 2009)

Christmas gifts are always good when you get to go hunting.


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

NJBowman said:


> My daughter Courtney. 20yd shot Mathews DXT axis arrows and rocky mountain broadheads. Buck only went 60yds.


what kind of rocky?


----------



## CCWhitetail (Jun 15, 2009)

adudeuknow said:


> i don't think you cut far enough up the neck....try to go to the jaw next time...lol nice buck man!



Most likely he was trying to get the esophagus out
to speed the cooling down time. It may have been
warm there. 
Its a practice used on Elk typically because of
their thick mane.

X2 on a nice buck.


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

*My biggest and best buck with a bow*

Took the 9pt early season - 34 yards quartering away - arrow lodged in far front shoulder - Double lung - no exit but deer only went 60 yards. Mathews DXT #65, Carbon Express Max Hunter - APEX mechanical broadhead 100gr - G2 and G3 each 8.5-9inches both sides


http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss125/glteach/2009 Deer/1024090816.jpg





10 pt (broken brow tine) - broadside - double lung - walked about 55 yards - didn't know what hit him

http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss125/glteach/2009 Deer/1120091027.jpg


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

*2009...a look back*

Here are my bow kills from 2009...

The hog was shot near San Jose, CA; everything else came from the sportsman's paradise...aka Louisiana!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

*2009 continued...*

Here are some more...


----------



## Downin Whiteys (Jan 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Renfrow (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there going to be another thread like this this year?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Renfrow said:


> Is there going to be another thread like this this year?


I thought there was - but I havnt been able to find it!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Renfrow (Jun 6, 2009)

The only one I can find is the First Bow Kill thread but none for the 2010 season.


----------



## Renfrow (Jun 6, 2009)

Nevermind I see that it is up now. Now only if I was not TDY and could go hunting, 23 days left and I will be. Thank God.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I really like these pictures


----------

